# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for October 2018 <==



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's wishing good luck to all those expecting invite in Sep round today/tomorrow. 

Starting a new thread for those who are going to miss this round and would be hopeful for October round to get their invite.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Had submitted my and spouse's ACS on July 25th. Got spouse's result today however, still waiting for mine. I am out of Sep round. Now all hopes on October round. 

Here's giving shoutout to all those who have all hopes on October round now?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ptp said:


> Had submitted my and spouse's ACS on July 25th. Got spouse's result today however, still waiting for mine. I am out of Sep round. Now all hopes on October round.
> 
> Here's giving shoutout to all those who have all hopes on October round now?


That's a tough wait for one month. I had the same problem and expecting one today. Get all your proofs and documents in order in the mean time to keep yourself busy or else the wait will be excruciating.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> That's a tough wait for one month. I had the same problem and expecting one today. Get all your proofs and documents in order in the mean time to keep yourself busy or else the wait will be excruciating.


I noticed a delay on your partner's assesment on Immitracker, any reason for that?


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Pretty much quick... created new group for Oct 2018, even before round which is due it next two hours... 🙂


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> I noticed a delay on your partner's assesment on Immitracker, any reason for that?


CO asked for additional docs, took 2 weeks to collect them and reply back. It's almost 3 weeks now after submitting new docs and they haven't replied or gave an assessment.

EA is notorious for late assessment if you reply back to CO after few weeks as you join the line at the back!


I see that your Professional Engineer assessment is done! Congrats!!


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> CO asked for additional docs, took 2 weeks to collect them and reply back. It's almost 3 weeks now after submitting new docs and they haven't replied or gave an assessment.
> 
> EA is notorious for late assessment if you reply back to CO after few weeks as you join the line at the back!
> 
> ...


Thank you! In my first assesment I was requested for additional documents which I provided on the same day and got the outcome the next day. My second assesment went very smoothly.

Since you are a mechanical engineer (non-prorata) I assume you will be getting an invite today right?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> Thank you! In my first assesment I was requested for additional documents which I provided on the same day and got the outcome the next day. My second assesment went very smoothly.
> 
> Since you are a mechanical engineer (non-prorata) I assume you will be getting an invite today right?


Yeah, I remember your case. Washington accord but applied in CDR first time right?

Mechanical is pro-rata, but I'm within limits as last round went up to 70 points as all 75 pointers till aug 11 got cleared. So, hoping I'll get it unless DHA decides otherwise.

Yeah for my assessment too I replied on same day and got it next day but for my wife we had to run around some people to get the required docs and lost precious time. Hoping it doesn't cost me.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Yeah, I remember your case. Washington accord but applied in CDR first time right?
> 
> Mechanical is pro-rata, but I'm within limits as last round went up to 70 points as all 75 pointers till aug 11 got cleared. So, hoping I'll get it unless DHA decides otherwise.
> 
> Yeah for my assessment too I replied on same day and got it next day but for my wife we had to run around some people to get the required docs and lost precious time. Hoping it doesn't cost me.


Yeah I was hoping to get assessed as an Electrical Engineer but I got technologist instead, so I went with Electronics Engineering based on my degree.

I hope you wont need to rely on the extra 5 points and get the invitation tonight. All the best!


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcoming all the guys who either missed on the invites today or are already gearing up for October round....


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

once again congrats to all invited today


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Ptp

Congrats to @csdhan for invite.
First to jump on board and ready for October 11 invite.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hoping for an invite in October provided it inclined towards non-pro as August 11 round.


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

All my hopes are for October 11 round!....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## b_andre (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged a 189 eoi and just starting my PR journey.

Here are my details :

Occupation: 263111
Doe 189: 05/09/2018 | 70 pts

Is it too optimistic to expect an invite in October ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

b_andre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged a 189 eoi and just starting my PR journey.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes - definitely - it is moving quickly through the 70 point backlog up to about mid January 2018 - so over 3 months movement. So with the same healthy movement for the next 3 rounds, it could then get close to you on 11th December 2018 round - so just follow the progress each month and see how you go.

Regards

Tony


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

11 September round was another shocking round this year. Not sure how many more surprises are in-store for all the aspirants in coming months.

All the best to everyone waiting for an invite.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi tony

If they continue to maintain healthy pro rata invites than will i stand a chance
70 points 
Engineering technologist 
29 Nov 17

Also lodged Vic 190 july this year but no outcome yet


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscah - When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions -------------------------------------------

Here are Iscah's latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation from TODAY - 12th September 2018.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sep12thPredictions2018.png





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Filed my EOI for 189 today. Details in signature. Hoping for invite in October now..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi tony
> 
> If they continue to maintain healthy pro rata invites than will i stand a chance
> 70 points
> ...


Hi

If it gains 2 weeks every month, through the 75 point backlog (how likely is that ?) then in March round we could get some 70 point invites - so those at the top of the queue may get lucky - those with DOEs from early November 2017 - you are not so far away so there is a glimmer of hope for you.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello tony, do think they are going to maintain atleawt 2000 invites per round with with 60 40 ratio in next two rounds? ( if i am correct this time it was 60: 40). Or may be more than that in best case senerio..


----------



## b_andre (Sep 9, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes - definitely - it is moving quickly through the 70 point backlog up to about mid January 2018 - so over 3 months movement. So with the same healthy movement for the next 3 rounds, it could then get close to you on 11th December 2018 round - so just follow the progress each month and see how you go.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks for the insight. What about SC190 invitation trend ? I couldn't seem to gather much information on this except from the immitracker website which I'm not sure is reliable ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hello tony, do think they are going to maintain atleawt 2000 invites per round with with 60 40 ratio in next two rounds? ( if i am correct this time it was 60: 40). Or may be more than that in best case senerio..


Hi

I think 1750 to 2000 for a few more rounds. I think it was 75:25 or even 80:20 the last round, to get Pro Ratas to get back to 60:40 overall - so October could be another 1500 to 500 split of 2000 and that would get it to the 60:40 and maybe from then on 60:40 - so November, if 2000 could be 1200 to 800 split.

All speculation on my part

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

b_andre said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the insight. What about SC190 invitation trend ? I couldn't seem to gather much information on this except from the immitracker website which I'm not sure is reliable ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

190 not easy to predict - but with a waiting period for the 75 point 189, you have to assume that any 190 NSW invites are going at the 75 + 5 level

Regards

Tony


----------



## aquaguy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi can any help me with this:

261312 DOE is 01/09/2018 with 70 points. Is there any chance of getting an invite before April 2019? 

Also, what are the chances of getting a NSW state sponsorship with 70 points (PTE-20)

Thank you.


----------



## Optimistic_2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Latest Iscah prediction*

iscah has published their latest predictions on 189


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 190 not easy to predict - but with a waiting period for the 75 point 189, you have to assume that any 190 NSW invites are going at the 75 + 5 level
> 
> ...


Hey Tony,

Any guy feelings on my case? 

Occupation code 2334 electronics 
Points 65 ( including 20 for English)

Doe 16 may 2018

Do you I will get invited eventually? I have time till Nov next year when my points will drop due to age

I have also filed for nsw 190. Would like to apply for VIC but it's not on the list

Would really be helpful if u share any insight or tips

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
26/06/2018
70 points

Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If it gains 2 weeks every month, through the 75 point backlog (how likely is that ?) then in March round we could get some 70 point invites - so those at the top of the queue may get lucky - those with DOEs from early November 2017 - you are not so far away so there is a glimmer of hope for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, below are my details:- 
Anzsco 233914
EoI DoE 01/07/2018
Points 70
Do I stand a realistic chance of getting an invite after July 2019 as I do know for sure before that it's impossible as there will be 3 months & 10 days backlog of 75 pointers till next round and 70 pointers backlog is 8 months from last October. 
Would my Eoi get expire before I can secure an invite??? This reduction in ceilings for 2339xx from 1000 to 700 totally dashed my hope. (EoI valid till 01/07/2020) I know it's a very long period of time but still any input from your side will be valuable!! 
I do not have any other means to increase my points. 
Should I look at other alternatives?? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Any guy feelings on my case?
> 
> ...


Hi

electronics engineers were badly affected by cutting the annual ceiling to 300 from 1000. it may eventually get to some 70 pointers from 6th December 2017 but no chance whatsoever for more recent 70 pointers and less than zero chance for 65 pointers.

so you are 10 points short in my opinion

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 26/06/2018
> 70 points
> 
> Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


Hi

October looks good for you as it only needs to move another 6 days - but if they reduce numbers in October, you could struggle - I would be upbeat on your chances especially as you have time for November invitation round if needed

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi Tony, below are my details:-
> Anzsco 233914
> EoI DoE 01/07/2018
> Points 70
> ...


Hi

I honestly think that you are a big outside chance of getting invited within the 2 year validity of your EOI - you would need an increase in the ceiling back to 1000 or more. As time passes, there is a drift of higher points and there will be a slow down in the "eating into" of the 75 point and then the 70 point backlog.

Regards


Tony


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> electronics engineers were badly affected by cutting the annual ceiling to 300 from 1000. it may eventually get to some 70 pointers from 6th December 2017 but no chance whatsoever for more recent 70 pointers and less than zero chance for 65 pointers.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good.. I was hoping I would get invited next year if not this year


Do u think nsw 190 will be a probable scenario?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just wanted to understand why there is a change in assumption from Iscah, are there any official announcements from DOHA on this??

Aug 2018
Our main assumptions are that there will be an average of 1300 per round for the rest of the year (some months higher some months lower. But we have taken an average of 1300 as DoHA have said there will be the same number – 15,600 – as last program year)

Sep 2018
Our main assumptions are based on DOHA continuing to invite around 2000 EOIs per month.


----------



## red.dragon (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please explain to me, Why there is more weightage to english score than experience.
Also shouldn't there be more intermediate score rather than 0,10,20. Is it just me or seems a bit illogical to others as well?

I know its rule set by DOHA but seems quite not right to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

red.dragon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me, Why there is more weightage to english score than experience.
> Also shouldn't there be more intermediate score rather than 0,10,20. Is it just me or seems a bit illogical to others as well?
> ...


Whatever criteria they have set is equal for everyone it's not like they are favoring someone, we don't have a say in their policies, moreover immigration is a privilege not a right!! So whatever rules they have make we have to go by that. Can't change anything so no point in keep thinking about things which are not going to be productive. Just figure out a way to reach required points total for your occupation.
Cheers...

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## red.dragon (Sep 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Whatever criteria they have set is equal for everyone it's not like they are favoring someone, we don't have a say in their policies, moreover immigration is a privilege not a right!! So whatever rules they have make we have to go by that. Can't change anything so no point in keep thinking about things which are not going to be productive. Just figure out a way to reach required points total for your occupation.
> Cheers...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Appreciate your response kodaan.
Agree, We need to abide by their rules, However, immigration is not a charity also, its a win-win situation. 

I do not understand their logic of more importance to English than skilled experience hence the question.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

red.dragon said:


> Appreciate your response kodaan.
> Agree, We need to abide by their rules, However, immigration is not a charity also, its a win-win situation.
> 
> I do not understand their logic of more importance to English than skilled experience hence the question.


Coz even with skills you won't be able to add value to country's economy if language becomes a barrier.


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I recently got the PTE score of 79 each and my points jumped to 80 now for 189. I missed the 11 sep round by 2 days. Meanwhile, i thought to prepare all docs required before the next round. What are the documents required?

ANZSCO - 261313. 
Points 189 - 80 (75+5 partner skills)
PTE A(7th attempt) - L-90,R-84,S-90,W-87. Overall 89
ACS Assessment Result - Mar 7, 2018
EOI 189 - Sep 14, 2018
ITA - Waiting now


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, 

overall 75 for 189, ANZSCO : 133111, if I apply today, when do you think I get the invite?

Regards


----------



## TOMQS (Jul 27, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> overall 75 for 189, ANZSCO : 133111, if I apply today, when do you think I get the invite?
> 
> Regards


11th Oct (next round) is highly likely! Good Luck


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

teny.peter said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I recently got the PTE score of 79 each and my points jumped to 80 now for 189. I missed the 11 sep round by 2 days. Meanwhile, i thought to prepare all docs required before the next round. What are the documents required?
> 
> ...


you may want to refer to this:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Can someone help me with your experience.

I have applied EOI for 261111 with 70 points(189) on 7th June 2018.

By the way things are moving, any idea when I can expect an invite. I'm worried as I would lose 5 points by May 2019. Any advice or suggestion pls.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

anandmohan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone help me with your experience.
> 
> ...



Its all guesstimating.. but you can refer to the link below which does a fair job on doing the predictions:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sep12thPredictions2018.png


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

anandmohan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone help me with your experience.
> 
> ...


ISCAH estimate says, Not before July 2019. How many points are you getting from English? 10 or 20? If you're getting just 10 pts, I'd rather work on it, and try to get 20 pts, which'll save your problem.

http://www.iscah.com/predictions-may-get-189-invitation/


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

HI ALL....Can any one tell...when 65 pointers will start getting invitations??


ANZCO-233311
points 65
Doe 13 Dec 2017


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

I just logged today EOI, 75 point, 133111


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello Tony, 

My anzsco code is 233512 Mechanical engg.
EOI lodged: 30th Jan 2018 
189 points: 70 

What do you think are my chances in the next round? Thanks for your valuable insight. 

Ash


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

*Mistake in ACS assessment*

Hey guys

I've made a mistake in my ACS assessment and have just realized it today. I have already submitted my EOI and expecting an invite in October round.

The problem is, I was at an organization for 6 years, and during my time there I was in the US for quite some time and I was promoted as well. While doing the ACS assessment (last year), I mentioned the whole experience as a single entry in the application with my last designation, I was stupid enough to not mention all the details and split up the entries. 

It is clearly mentioned in the instructions to add a separate entry for each country you've worked in if you are have been in the same organization, which I managed to overlook.

I am going to re-apply for ACS, this time with correct titles and country information in separate entries. And looking at the current ACS processing timelines (45 days) I am pretty darn sure that I will be getting the assessment results (approx 31 Oct) post getting the invite (11 Oct). I know I have 60 days to submit the application. But the timeline i.e. getting assessment after the invite, can that be a problem?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi there I applied for it yesterday, waiting for October


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've made a mistake in my ACS assessment and have just realized it today. I have already submitted my EOI and expecting an invite in October round.
> 
> ...


Reassesment is fairly quick. You might get your results in a week or so.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shinigami said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> My anzsco code is 233512 Mechanical engg.
> EOI lodged: 30th Jan 2018
> ...


Hi

It looks like the 70 point queue moved over a month to mid January 2018 - so with a similar amount of invites for your occupation in October 2018 round, you are looking great - but nobody can confirm what the numbers will be for October

Regards

Tony


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

teny.peter said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I recently got the PTE score of 79 each and my points jumped to 80 now for 189. I missed the 11 sep round by 2 days. Meanwhile, i thought to prepare all docs required before the next round. What are the documents required?
> 
> ...




Hi mate need you guidance on PTE listening Tasks, kindly share some points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If he is not getting invitation on 11 OCTOBER, my DOE is dead for sure. Coz BIG drama was started last year from November.

We deserve to get at least 2 months non pros movement in OCTOBER!! ✌✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony,

This is how they can mathematically balance 60-40 split in 11 October round.
But it's gonna extend 70s non pros backlogs to July-Nov (5months) by the time 11 Nov round. 

Later than by 11 NOV round, there will be similar waiting period and backlogs for non pros 70 and some pros ( mechanical and software) 70s.

Do you really think, they will do this? What's your opinion mate?

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

We deserve to get at least 2 months non pros movement [/QUOTE] 
The 2 months movement will be a big relief for all the non pro people and reduce the backlog.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Ajay. That's quite a relief. 

I tried applying for a new application but I am not able to edit out my details there. Can anyone help. What I need to do is to split 1 entry of work exp into 3. Rest everything in the previoius application is correct. Can anyone suggest how to get this thing done?




ajay_ghale said:


> Reassesment is fairly quick. You might get your results in a week or so.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> Thanks Ajay. That's quite a relief.
> 
> I tried applying for a new application but I am not able to edit out my details there. Can anyone help. What I need to do is to split 1 entry of work exp into 3. Rest everything in the previoius application is correct. Can anyone suggest how to get this thing done?
> 
> ...


Dont worry about the web page. Make sure your refrence letter is correct and then you specify clearly in the reason textbox that why are you going for the reassesment. ACS report will reflect exactly what you have provided in refrence letter.


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi All

I applied woth EOI on 30 Aug with below details 
Code - 263111
Domain - Computer Networks
PTE - 90 in each and overall
EOI- 70
Applied both 189/190. What can I expect and by when ?


----------



## tejaskulkarni_100 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Just curious as to from where did you get the info about 70 pointers being moved to mid Jan 2018?

I have submitted my EOI on 4 Apr 2018. So was anxious to know the source.

Thanks.



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes - definitely - it is moving quickly through the 70 point backlog up to about mid January 2018 - so over 3 months movement. So with the same healthy movement for the next 3 rounds, it could then get close to you on 11th December 2018 round - so just follow the progress each month and see how you go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can follow the unofficial results of latest invitations round on ISCAH 's Facebook page. It's moreover similar to official results.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/September2018results.png

This is the main source.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Can anyone guess by when I can get my EOI*

Hi all,

My DOE is 26th Feb 2018 with 70 points.
ANZCO code : 261313(Software engineer)

Could anyone pls let me know by when I would get my invitation? Should I be targeting to increase my points in PTE?


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied woth EOI on 30 Aug with below details
> Code - 263111
> ...


Any help on above?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Any help on above?


Iscah's estimate are you will get an invites within next 4 rounds. So you can expect any time scale b/w 3-6 months depending upon eoi doe.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

That's assuming you have 70 for 189

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, 
Can I expect an Invitation based on below?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I honestly think that you are a big outside chance of getting invited within the 2 year validity of your EOI - you would need an increase in the ceiling back to 1000 or more. As time passes, there is a drift of higher points and there will be a slow down in the "eating into" of the 75 point and then the 70 point backlog.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, I may have a silly question but still want to ask as you are the expert, Is there any chance of a pro-rata occupation becoming non-pros (the way things moving very quickly with 2335xx & 2631xx or any non pro-rata occupation becoming a pro rata (e.g. telecom 2633xx)?? What will be the permutation then?? Any insight from you will be welcome!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I honestly think that you are a big outside chance of getting invited within the 2 year validity of your EOI - you would need an increase in the ceiling back to 1000 or more. As time passes, there is a drift of higher points and there will be a slow down in the "eating into" of the 75 point and then the 70 point backlog.
> 
> ...


Hey Man,
Sorry to bother you again but just want to know how much of movement we can expect for 70 pointers in 2339xx group once all 75 pointers are cleared (as things are moving it may get cleared in feb round with 45 days movement/round)?? How many days it will move for 70 pointers with first consuming all 75 & above pointers and then remaining places going to eat up 70s queue from 31st October. '17?? The situation I am in, it's getting me nervous that I may miss out altogether!! So that's why need some analysis from your side. (Although I have done it on my part also and I expect 8-12 days movement). Thanks again for your valuable & practical feedbacks. It means a lot!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone with any estimate for 261313 70 pointers
DOE- 31/07/2018


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Das87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone with any estimate for 261313 70 pointers
> DOE- 31/07/2018


Iscah updated their predictions for 2613xx today morning. Plz check https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1942160469203292/

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah updated their predictions for 2613xx today morning. Plz check https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1942160469203292/
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks Kodaan. I will check this. I was following their website nothing updated there since September 12


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Occupation 233513 Production Engineer
Age 30
Edu 15
English 20
Total 65 points. 
DoE 24/march/2018

Do you guys think my EoI will expire before the invitation for sure and I must get 5 additional points?

Or will I receive the invitation sooner or later?

Please give me your honest opinion.


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> That's assuming you have 70 for 189
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hey , yes it is 70 for 189 and 70+5 for state. Can something be expected anytime soon from any state for 263111 considering a full 90 in pte?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

cesartse said:


> Occupation 233513 Production Engineer
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> English 20
> ...


I just typed out a long reply assuming you were non-pro. I have doubts as a non-pro 65 pointer from January that I get anything this year. For pro rata it must be even harder, sorry to say. 

No-one can say anything "for sure" with the wild changes in SkillSelect rounds every month. One thing I would say for sure is get all the points you can.


----------



## Tqthanh2408 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Below is my details:

- occupation: general accountant & external auditor.
- age & education: 50p
- english: 20p
- PY: 5p
- partner: 5p
- doe: 15/08
=> 80p for 189 & 85p for 190nsw

Is it possible to expect an invite in Oct?

Just a personal oppnion: for example if i get 2 invites from auditor & accountant, which one i should go for? In term of processing time, fees, and the ease of approval.

Thank you very much!


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I have uploaded my Form 80 and submitted the visa form . now I realized that there is question 14) Do you currently have , or have you ever had , any national identity documents or number (including birth registration number ,social security card etc )? Where I have filled only MY AADHAR card details . I lived in Mexico for 4 months 10 days and I have a Social Security no, and CURP number from Mexico. though I have mention my stay and employment at Mexico in visa from and in employment history and address details in form 80. I will submit the for 1221 and here I am planing to mention the details in Q14. and will upload the related documents as well once I got the translated version from Spanish to English.

My Doubt is that , how I will rectify the form 80 where I missed to mention the 2 identity number in Q14. ?

what I am thinking is it upload the latest form 80 with providing the above missing data with the file naming convention is some thing like Updated_form_80 .

Senior Please suggest how to proceed ..


Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for October 2018 &lt;==*



ermpradhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded my Form 80 and submitted the visa form . now I realized that there is question 14) Do you currently have , or have you ever had , any national identity documents or number (including birth registration number ,social security card etc )? Where I have filled only MY AADHAR card details . I lived in Mexico for 4 months 10 days and I have a Social Security no, and CURP number from Mexico. though I have mention my stay and employment at Mexico in visa from and in employment history and address details in form 80. I will submit the for 1221 and here I am planing to mention the details in Q14. and will upload the related documents as well once I got the translated version from Spanish to English.
> 
> ...



Hi,


As you have already mentioned your ADHAR card details and already uploaded it, no need to submit new form 80 just to mention your identity details from Maxico. 

Government wants to get as much as information as they can get from us, but it's not necessary to tell them which is actually not important. ADHAR card is something like citizenship for Indian people so, it's good that you mentioned it. 

I am in Australia and I have NSW gov issued Driving license, but I am not gonna mention this. And why should I mention this. Does this affect anything 

I suggest you to be your application like this and don't mention in form 1221 as well.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > That's assuming you have 70 for 189
> ...



Can anyone suggest?


----------



## anthony.sequeira8 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi

Claiming 75 pts for 189
Code: 233311 
Electrical Engineer
Applied on 12-09-18

When can I expect an invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anthony.sequeira8 said:


> Hi
> 
> Claiming 75 pts for 189
> Code: 233311
> ...


Next round!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation for 261313 anzsco code.

I have a bachelor's.degree in Computer Science and working as a software engineer. I completed my 2 years of work experience on 12th September 2018.

I worked in 2 companies during my 2 year tenure and I have 1 week of dates overlap in relieving and joining in new company.
Employer A : September 12 2016 to March 10 2017
Employer B : March 06 2017 till date (1 week overlap from 06 March to 10th march)

Will this overlap cause any issue with Skill evaluation? 

I read that in case of concurrent or overlap in employment, ACS will ignore one and consider the other experience.. 

If that is the case, will I loose 6 months experience from employer 1 and end up with 1.5 years if experience and get a negative assessment or only loose the 1 week which is overlapping and still get a positive assessment? 

Based on my situation, when is it safe for me to apply for evaluation to get a positive assessment?

I know this is a wrong thread to ask this question. But I see more people volunteering to help here than in any other relevant threads.

Sorry for a lengthy post and thank you in advance.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Can anyone pls let me know by when I can get positive EOI with 70 points.
Doe : 26th Feb 2018.. Software engineer


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Can anyone pls let me know by when I can get positive EOI with 70 points.
> Doe : 26th Feb 2018.. Software engineer


You can find ISCAH's estimate here.
http://www.iscah.com/predictions-may-get-189-invitation/


----------



## nagaraj.gb123 (Aug 26, 2016)

mahboob757 said:


> nagaraj.gb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone pls let me know by when I can get positive EOI with 70 points.
> ...




Then ideally I should have got my invitation by now. And there a huge gap of 3 months as Nov 17 till Feb 18 are full of 70 pointers 🙄


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Then ideally I should have got my invitation by now. And there a huge gap of 3 months as Nov 17 till Feb 18 are full of 70 pointers 🙄


If you're ANZSCO code is 261313, then as per ISCAH estimate, it says another 7 months (or a little over that).


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

*Work experience*

Hi Tony, @welshstone

Apologies for long post.
Thank you for your tremendous support on behalf of all expats out here. I need your expert advice regarding my EOI application, please find more details below
ANZSCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Date of effect: 26/12/2017

Points breakdown
Age = 30 points
English ability = 20 points
Education	= 15 points
Job experience	= 05 points
Total	= 70 points

ACS assessment outcome (excerpt)
The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313.

Employment details for which points are claimed in skill select
Start date of employment: 01-Jan-2014
End date of employment: <<left as blank>>

I could claim only 5 points for my work experience when I initially submitted EOI. However, post-01-Jan-2019, I will add 2 additional years to my work experience, so technically I can claim 10 points for it.
Questions:
1)	I have read about skill select automatically increasing points for work experience. Do you think it will happen in my case? Will it take my total points claimed to 75 (without me doing any change to the application)?
2)	If yes, will skill select automatically update soon after 01-Jan-2019? Or At least before 11th Jan 2019 round?
3)	If no, can I update my EOI to claim 75 points (by claiming 10 points for work experience)? 

In either case, do you think I can do this without a reassessment from ACS? I don’t think I would sufficient time to go for another assessment, as I have my 33rd birthday end of Jan’19 making me lose 5 points for my age, that effectively pushes my application a year behind in the queue.

In addition, I’ve not applied for PR 190, do you suggest I should?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

santawanderer said:


> Hi Tony, @welshstone
> 
> Apologies for long post.
> Thank you for your tremendous support on behalf of all expats out here. I need your expert advice regarding my EOI application, please find more details below
> ...


In same boat like yours. Got ACS in Aug and in sept end I will be getting 5 more points for experience. Wanted to know from experts do we need to do ACS again (Nothing changed in terms of employment in last 3-4 months) Also will the EOI be updated by itself or do I need to update the application (basically recalculate the points and submit).


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

For anyone considering taking NAATI for points boost but worried they will get ITA before the exam, yesterday I received my *full* refund from NAATI of 800 AUD. 

From NAATI - 
Full refund: Application withdrawn within 6 months of submitting your application and more than 21 days before your test date.

More information here: CCL Test Policies

I rejected the test date on NAATI portal, emailed them to withdraw application then sent a refund form with the ITA. Reason for withdrawal: already received ITA.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have my doe as 8/12/2017 for electronics engineer with 70 points. However, I got assessed as a Telecom Network engineer today. If i update my old EOI by changing the occupation to Telecom network engineer, will my doe be changed?

Since i got assessed today only and my eoi is december 8 2017, if i change the occupation, will it lead to visa refusal?

also, i read from iscah that if i have a birthday after my previous DOE, my doe will be changed to my birthday if i change the occupation. any idea on this?

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my doe as 8/12/2017 for electronics engineer with 70 points. However, I got assessed as a Telecom Network engineer today. If i update my old EOI by changing the occupation to Telecom network engineer, will my doe be changed?
> 
> ...


Hi dragon 
Doe changes when there is some change in points.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my doe as 8/12/2017 for electronics engineer with 70 points. However, I got assessed as a Telecom Network engineer today. If i update my old EOI by changing the occupation to Telecom network engineer, will my doe be changed?
> 
> ...


Your EOI should be lodged after you receive your assessment. So, effectively your old EOI is not valid and will lead to visa rejection if DOE doesn't change. Lodge a new EOI for present assessment ASAP.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I have lodged my eoi today with 70 points 
Occupation - telecommunication enginner 263311
When can I expect my invite


----------



## krovi.sairam (Jul 19, 2018)

*26313 EOI lodged for 189*

Occupation: 261313
Points: 70
Subclass: 189
Date of effect: 27 June 2018
PTE: 79+

Still waiting for invite. Any hope for Oct round?
Pro-rata? Non pro-rata?
If not, how long would be my waiting time?


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

experts any comments ?


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> In same boat like yours. Got ACS in Aug and in sept end I will be getting 5 more points for experience. Wanted to know from experts do we need to do ACS again (Nothing changed in terms of employment in last 3-4 months) Also will the EOI be updated by itself or do I need to update the application (basically recalculate the points and submit).


experts any comments ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

curious_abt85 said:


> experts any comments ?


ACS is valid for 2 years considering you have not change location/job. When you fill eoi you leave employment TO option blank and by doing this eoi auto-calculate your points. If you have that option blank then points will automatically increase and your eoi doe will also change to the date on which points increased.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my doe as 8/12/2017 for electronics engineer with 70 points. However, I got assessed as a Telecom Network engineer today. If i update my old EOI by changing the occupation to Telecom network engineer, will my doe be changed?
> 
> ...




Hi,

You're all good to change your nominated occupation code as soon as you receive new skill assessment. Your DOE won't be changed if your total points aren't changing.
Having the skill assessment after the DOE you claimed won't effect anything as EOI is just pre-skills assessment. All you need to have is your all the docs should be valid before you get invitation. I got this advice from MARA agent- TONY, so you're all good to change your occupation code.

By any chance if your case officer asks you for the explanation in future , you have all the explanations to say and proof as well for claiming old EOI from Old nominated occupation.


Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> In same boat like yours. Got ACS in Aug and in sept end I will be getting 5 more points for experience. Wanted to know from experts do we need to do ACS again (Nothing changed in terms of employment in last 3-4 months) Also will the EOI be updated by itself or do I need to update the application (basically recalculate the points and submit).


Ok. Can you please inform me on whether points increased or not post Sep'18? Thanks.


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> ACS is valid for 2 years considering you have not change location/job. When you fill eoi you leave employment TO option blank and by doing this eoi auto-calculate your points. If you have that option blank then points will automatically increase and your eoi doe will also change to the date on which points increased.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm working for the same company and also no change in job profile either, however, I've been deputed to another country. Do you think if that should be a problem?

PS: My home country as per records is still India. I'm out only on a deputation.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Ram


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're all good to change your nominated occupation code as soon as you receive new skill assessment. Your DOE won't be changed if your total points aren't changing.
> Having the skill assessment after the DOE you claimed won't effect anything as EOI is just pre-skills assessment. All you need to have is your all the docs should be valid before you get invitation. I got this advice from MARA agent- TONY, so you're all good to change your occupation code.
> ...


Thanks Ram,

But my doubts are because of the following article from ISCAH in 2017:

"It is possible to change your occupation in the EOI system prior to accepting an invitation,and as long as you don’t change your points the EOI effect date should remain the same.So you can be waiting for an invitation for Accountant at 70 points, see that Auditor is moving quicker (partly because of the double invite mess) and obtain a new skills assessment as an Auditor, then CHANGE your occupation on that EOI to Auditor. As your points have not changed the EOI “effect date” (according to Skill Select policy material) should not change. And it doesn’t change UNLESS you have a birthday sometime from when you reached 70 points (the current invitation cut off score) and the present time. Even if this birthday does not change the points total, the EOI effect date changes to your birthday. We expect this is a fault in the algorithm as the Skill select system is programmed to recheck your points for age on every birthday. But if there are no change to your age points it should leave the “effect” date where it is. It DOESN’T !

So if you were waiting there with an EOI at 70 points for December 2016 as Accountant, changed your occupation to Auditor on 3 rd April 2017 at the same score but had your 28th birthday on the 5th February 2017, the Skill Select system makes your effective date 3rd April 2017. Tragic !

We have seen two people so far change their occupations successfully and get an earlier invite as they had not had birthdays. But we have seen at least two changes to EOIs where birthdays were recent and it has wrongly changed the “effect” date for those EOIs."

I had my birthday last week. and hence i am worried whether my DOE will be changed to the new date.!!


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Is there any chance for 65 pointers to start getting invitations by October 2018 round?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

There are lots of 70 pointers, without clearing them extremely low chance...


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> ACS is valid for 2 years considering you have not change location/job. When you fill eoi you leave employment TO option blank and by doing this eoi auto-calculate your points. If you have that option blank then points will automatically increase and your eoi doe will also change to the date on which points increased.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks, I spoke to ACS people and hopefully they understood the same way as you did. They said I need to go through with evaluation again if I need to claim extra experience points. This makes no sense to me (as its just 3 months and everything in employment is still same)


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

santawanderer said:


> Ok. Can you please inform me on whether points increased or not post Sep'18? Thanks.


Sure I will :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Thanks Ram,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check your inbox. I have replied your message!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

curious_abt85 said:


> Thanks, I spoke to ACS people and hopefully they understood the same way as you did. They said I need to go through with evaluation again if I need to claim extra experience points. This makes no sense to me (as its just 3 months and everything in employment is still same)


If you are in same company, same position and same location then no need to go for re-assessment, just submit a fresh r&r after you get invite and that would be more than enough. Almost everyone do like this.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Any predictions for October round for pro and non pro data. Also chances of 70 pointers getting invited in software and application programmers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all,. I have a question my current eoi has PTE overall score if 75 updated now my score is 76 will it be of any use if I update my eoi with this extra 1 point.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Is there any chance for 65 pointers to start getting invitations by October 2018 round?


If the split is 60:40 pro/non-pro and 2500/per round, then there may be chance for non-pro with 65 in 11th November round...


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Is there any chance for 65 pointers to start getting invitations by October 2018 round?


If there is a chance of improving your points, work on that.
Waiting for an invite with 65 points is like you are in the middle of a desert wishing a rain.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all,. I have a question my current eoi has PTE overall score if 75 updated now my score is 76 will it be of any use if I update my eoi with this extra 1 point.


*Overall score doesn't affect your EOI. The only mark which will increase your points regards to PTE is getting 79+ in all sections(not the overall score). So in short, updating your scores with 76 doesn't change anything useful.*


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

ICT Security Specialist: 262112

Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 5
EOI (190) NSW DOE: 4 September 2018 | 70+5 points
EOI (189) DOE : 4 September 2018 | 70 points
Invite: Waiting


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm expecting an invite in the next round.

Should I go for the PCC and medical right away? 

or should I wait for the invite?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

imprincek said:


> I'm expecting an invite in the next round.
> 
> Should I go for the PCC and medical right away?
> 
> or should I wait for the invite?


*Since PCC is taking a bit more time to get to you, it's better to apply now. For medical, you can wait until you get an invite(depending on how soon you can book an appointment).*


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

imprincek said:


> I'm expecting an invite in the next round.
> 
> Should I go for the PCC and medical right away?
> 
> or should I wait for the invite?


If you are in india and have your aadhaar and passport address updated to one . PCC is a days job . If it is going to get delayed as mentioned above go for it .

Medicals you can book the appointment on the day of invite . Appointment is usually given for the next week and your results will be updated within 5 working days post your tests . So wait till you get the invite .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Any predictions for October round for pro and non pro data. Also chances of 70 pointers getting invited in software and application programmers ?
> 
> ...


You can check ISCAH which combines all the data on web and provides the estimate . 

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

You can also follow immitracker to see the trend and gauge the possibility yourself

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## iamfbpt (Jul 30, 2018)

Should I expect to get an invitation in the Next Round:

EOI Initially Submitted in: 18/09/2018
Nominated occupation: Systems Analyst
Age: 29 (30 points)
English: 90 on PTE (20 points)
Education: Australian bachelor degree (15 points)
Australian Study Requirement (5 points)
Years of experience in nominated occupation in Australia: 1 year (5 points, already assessed by ACS)


Total: 75 points

Also applied for 190 with 80 points


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> As you have already mentioned your ADHAR card details and already uploaded it, no need to submit new form 80 just to mention your identity details from Maxico.
> ...


Thank you Ramramram222.

Regards
Milan


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

*Invitation waiting*

ICT Security Specialist: 262112

Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 5
EOI (190) NSW DOE: 4 September 2018 | 70+5 points
EOI (189) DOE : 4 September 2018 | 70 points

Can I get invite in the next round?


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello guys
Please let me know


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Telecommynucation engineer
263311- Non Pro 
I have lodged my eoi on 21 september 2018 with 70 points . 
When can I expect invite
TIA


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi,

What are the chances for 70 points electrical engineer 233311


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rose99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the chances for 70 points electrical engineer 233311


It depends on your DOE. Applications from non pro-rata occupations with 70 points got invited up to 20 June 2018 so if your DOE is close to that you would be invited in October. Otherwise November or December depending on how many invitations get issued.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Telecommynucation engineer
> 263311- Non Pro
> I have lodged my eoi on 21 september 2018 with 70 points .
> ...


I don't think you will get an invite in October as that would require clearing 3 months of 70 points non pro-rata. I'd say you will probable get an invite by December.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Any idea what was the cut-off date for any 70 pointers for pro rata occupation (if any) 261313/261312 in last round


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Das87 said:


> Any idea what was the cut-off date for any 70 pointers for pro rata occupation (if any) 261313/261312 in last round


Hello,

Just refer the below unofficial resutls of Sept-11 round the cut off dates . almost all the time they are nearly accurate 

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-september-2018/

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Is there any chance for 65 pointers to start getting invitations by October 2018 round?


There is very low or 0 chances that they start inviting 65 pointed people in the coming months.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Telecommynucation engineer
> 263311- Non Pro
> I have lodged my eoi on 21 september 2018 with 70 points .
> ...


Most probably by November or Dec.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

venomalive said:


> ICT Security Specialist: 262112
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 5
> EOI (190) NSW DOE: 4 September 2018 | 70+5 points
> ...


non-prorata chances are close to Dec OR Jan. 
IF pro rata chances of an invite is close to next year.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Kaur preet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just refer the below unofficial resutls of Sept-11 round the cut off dates . almost all the time they are nearly accurate
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have checked that. But my doubt is, for 70 pointers it is not highlighted in green and the date shows 31/10/2017. When I checked in immitracker, folks until 28 Oct 2017 have got invite, there is a huge gap (probably not updated) and then I see someone DOE as Dec 6, 2017, has already been invited. I have attached screenshot.


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone/anyone,


In your opinion is there any possibility for me to go get an invitation on 11 October 2018? 

General Accountant - 80 points - DOE is 21 July 2018. 

I appreciate your reply.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Charlotta7 said:


> Hi Everyone/anyone,
> 
> 
> In your opinion is there any possibility for me to go get an invitation on 11 October 2018?
> ...



Chances are good as per ISCAH predictions:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sep12thPredictions2018.png


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Updated EOI with 70 points for 261312.

Hopeful :fingerscrossed: 

Is there a chance to get anytime soon?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Updated EOI with 70 points for 261312.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats on your PTE score  

No invitation received for 2613* 70 points since November 2017.

My point is similar to yours but waiting since June 2018. Only hope is 190 NSW 

Btw, are you onshore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congrats on your PTE score
> 
> No invitation received for 2613* 70 points since November 2017.
> 
> ...



Thank you ... No, I am in India.. 75 points for 190 and no updates since June 2018 ? ohh my...


----------



## karanje.ashish (Jan 11, 2018)

Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.

My wife is BSc chemistry from Pune University and 8+ years of IT experience as UI Developer and she is still working in IT.

Should I go for ACS skill assessment for her to claim additional 5 points?

Many thanks in advance. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

2 weeks to go NOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

karanje.ashish said:


> Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.
> 
> My wife is BSc chemistry from Pune University and 8+ years of IT experience as UI Developer and she is still working in IT.
> 
> ...



I don't see any reason why you should not. Whats your ANZ code?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kaur preet said:
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Updated EOI with 70 points for 261312.
> 
> Hopeful :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Is there a chance to get anytime soon?


Better to increase again 5 points at the moment. Things are not in favor of 70.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> If the split is 60:40 pro/non-pro and 2500/per round, then there may be chance for non-pro with 65 in 11th November round...


I dont think they will invite a single 70 pointer from non-pros because they have shown their color in the previous round. This is because when non-pros were so close they changed the mind and given only 500 invites per month and made the game more tough for non-pros. So they will try to invite all 70 pointers at least and system can go back to old scenario.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all,. I have a question my current eoi has PTE overall score if 75 updated now my score is 76 will it be of any use if I update my eoi with this extra 1 point.


You should understand how the points system works. It is 65 and 79 which are the landmarks. So even if you are having 78 in all or more than 79 in three and less in one section you will have only points that correspond to 65 that is 10 points. So there is no change from 75 to 76.


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> non-prorata chances are close to Dec OR Jan.
> IF pro rata chances of an invite is close to next year.


Well if goes to Jan, I will complete my five years of work and will get additional 5 Points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

venomalive said:


> Well if goes to Jan, I will complete my five years of work and will get additional 5 Points


So if you have an option increase the points otherwise wait and let the points increase by itself.:amen: But it is always better to increase today. Maybe by the end of Dec, there may be a small queue in that point as well. the previous year the same thing happened.


----------



## venomalive (Sep 23, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So if you have an option increase the points otherwise wait and let the points increase by itself.:amen: But it is always better to increase today. Maybe by the end of Dec, there may be a small queue in that point as well. the previous year the same thing happened.


Well it is out of my hand since my 5 years of experience will complete in Jan


----------



## J123 (Aug 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Das87 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what was the cut-off date for any 70 pointers for pro rata occupation (if any) 261313/261312 in last round
> ...


Hi, I am new to all this. If I am reading this data correctly does that mean anyone with 75 points who has applied EOI by 21st Aug 2018 for 2613 (software programmer) would get the invitation in Sept round? And similarly 2611 (analyst) applied by 23rd May 2018 would get by Sept?

I have skills/experience meeting both these roles (2613 & 2611). I am expecting easily 75 and if I do well in English then more. Does that mean I should preferably apply for Acs assessment under 2613? Please advise.

Also, my wife has predominantly testing and business analyst background. Any idea if she can apply for Business Analyst or other similar roles (under MLTSSL list) thus enabling me in getting additional 5 points for partners skill?


----------



## karanje.ashish (Jan 11, 2018)

ptp said:


> I don't see any reason why you should not. Whats your ANZ code?


261313

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

venomalive said:


> Well it is out of my hand since my 5 years of experience will complete in Jan


:amen:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Thank you ... No, I am in India.. 75 points for 190 and no updates since June 2018 ? ohh my...


yes. based on myimmitracker, last invitation for 70+5 points (NSW 190) received on 02/March/2018. These days, for 2613*, NSW invites 75+5 pointers only.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

this month the EOI thread seems to be a lot quieter


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

ptp said:


> this month the EOI thread seems to be a lot quieter


 its is the calmness before the storm. The D day is approaching. 
Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ptp said:


> this month the EOI thread seems to be a lot quieter


It will come back to life once official results are out (hopefully in 1-2 days). And then people who are expecting invite will be active back again.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It will come back to life once official results are out (hopefully in 1-2 days). And then people who are expecting invite will be active back again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Correct and after the results are out this thread will get a life again.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

And I believe most of the people in this thread have got their invite and never came back.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> And I believe most of the people in this thread have got their invite and never came back.


Hahahahha yeah seems so!! Invited guys moved to other threads, visa lodge, steps after invite etc.
Hope you will stay active here once you get invite In this round!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hahahahha yeah seems so!! Invited guys moved to other threads, visa lodge, steps after invite etc.
> Hope you will stay active here once you get invite In this round!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


This thread and website helped me a lot, I will never be out of this forum in my life.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Any 70 pointers under 2613* occupations. Any hopes in the round?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Das87 said:


> Any 70 pointers under 2613* occupations. Any hopes in the round?


unfortunately no.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi . I lodged eoi today with 75 points for 261313
What is the scope of getting invite in October round


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> It will come back to life once official results are out (hopefully in 1-2 days). And then people who are expecting invite will be active back again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


For me it was not trying to gather too much information and get overwhelmed, so decided to stay away for a while since I was expecting an invite with the movement of three months for non-pro in the round before the last. Then, since only moved by a week having being staying away and prepare necessary documents in case I receive an invite anytime soon.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

intruder_ said:


> For me it was not trying to gather too much information and get overwhelmed, so decided to stay away for a while since I was expecting an invite with the movement of three months for non-pro in the round before the last. Then, since only moved by a week having being staying away and prepare necessary documents in case I receive an invite anytime soon.


Can understand mate as last round was not so good for non pro-rata occupations. But you never know with DHA so if you are expecting invite then better sort out docs. One less thing to be worried if can do it before invite!!  
Hope you get it in next round mate!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## zack-93 (Jan 29, 2017)

Production engineer ANZO 233513
Exp 5 points
Language 20
Education 20 
Age 30 
Total 75 

Date of EOI 24/09/2018

Do I have a chance to get invited for 189 in October or am I going to be in the waiting lane for few months ? Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

zack-93 said:


> Production engineer ANZO 233513
> Exp 5 points
> Language 20
> Education 20
> ...


You are going to get invite in next round i.e. October 11th, as in 2335 code they are inviting 70 pointers backlog also. Prepare all your docs in the mean time.
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


11 Sept round is now 401 unauthorised. Seems like it's on the way!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> 
> 11 Sept round is now 401 unauthorised. Seems like it's on the way!!
> ...


What does unauthorized mean??


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> 
> 11 Sept round is now 401 unauthorised. Seems like it's on the way!!
> ...


Where did you get this link from. I just checked the DHA website few mins back to see if 11th Sept round was reflecting and I couldn't find it yet.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rishabh25 said:


> What does unauthorized mean??




That means it's being prepared to publish and yet not authorise to open it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Where did you get this link from. I just checked the DHA website few mins back to see if 11th Sept round was reflecting and I couldn't find it yet.




Just changed the "11 August" words to 11 September from the url of 11 aug result. It's not officially published so you won't get it anywhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Only God knows when 65 pointers will start getting invites again. At the time I filed my application, I thought that it might be delayed for 3-4 months, but never ever expected that It may take that long. Anyone having any idea for 65 pointers with DOE of Dec 2017?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Only God knows when 65 pointers will start getting invites again. At the time I filed my application, I thought that it might be delayed for 3-4 months, but never ever expected that It may take that long. Anyone having any idea for 65 pointers with DOE of Dec 2017?


I don't think there is a chance for 65 pointed people in the near future. Because they already increased the minimum to 65 for 189.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I wanted to understand if after applying for NSW and VIC for 190 with 261313 software engineer code do I contact the states or just submit eoi and leave as is and wait for a response also anyone who can help with the process of western Australia and Queensland 190 visa process and if you are already there is it a good decision to migrate there. Please advise my scores are less hence trying for state nomination it's 65+5 . Kindly help thank you in advance.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Only God knows when 65 pointers will start getting invites again. At the time I filed my application, I thought that it might be delayed for 3-4 months, but never ever expected that It may take that long. Anyone having any idea for 65 pointers with DOE of Dec 2017?


You should increase English points, with 75 currently invitations are 1 month away only.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

link.https://www.sbs.com.au/news/australia-s-new-immigration-minister-reveals-visa-priority


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10 days to go from today..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> 10 days to go from today..


You are going to get it this time. But why official results from last round not out???

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You are going to get it this time. But why official results from last round not out???
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I don't know yar, and it is particularly a shame that the government website is not the top-ranked one for the keyword skillselect results in google. Instead, it is ISCAH.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You are going to get it this time. But why official results from last round not out???
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I feel like there is only one guy who knows HTML and Javascript for the website updation and he is one time comer in one month.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> I feel like there is only one guy who knows HTML and Javascript for the website updation and he is one time comer in one month.


Lol...  you don't need to worry, start counting hours JG. Your long wait will be fruitful come September 10th 7:30IST.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Lol...  you don't need to worry, start counting hours JG. Your long wait will be fruitful come September 10th 7:30IST.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for the wishes, I sincerely admire it, but until unless we get mail nothing is sure. :amen:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Lol...  you don't need to worry, start counting hours JG. Your long wait will be fruitful come September 10th 7:30IST.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


When is your experience point increasing?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ramramram222 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> 
> 11 Sept round is now 401 unauthorised. Seems like it's on the way!!
> ...


It's on the way since 3 days now!!  Since your post I have tried doing it many times but still no update.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It's on the way since 3 days now!!  Since your post I have tried doing it many times but still no update..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That guy I told you earlier may have left office with only updating permalink but not the page.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> When is your experience point increasing?


Not a possibility man as have changed 2-3 jobs in last one year and they were not that closely related to assessed experience. So increasing points is not an option for me, sadly. May as well apply for 489 for NT & Tasmania but even that need huge amount of finances.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> That guy I told you earlier may have left office with only updating permalink but not the page.


DoHA guys are even more lazier than the Indian government employees. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Not a possibility man as have changed 2-3 jobs in last one year and they were not that closely related to assessed experience. So increasing points is not an option for me, sadly. May as well apply for 489 for NT & Tasmania but even that need huge amount of finances.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sad about that. are you married?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It's on the way since 3 days now!!  Since your post I have tried doing it many times but still no update..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




I posted this on mid day of Friday. Unfortunately DoHA didn't public this on Friday and now we have long weekend till Monday so no matter how many times you tried now, it has ZERO chance to get it opened untill Tuesday. 

Wait till Tuesday. It shouldn't be long as soon as office opens after long weekend!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Sad about that. are you married?


Yes. But as I told not an option. If there was a possibility I would have done it. Now I am even thinking about Post Graduate study visa or NAATI.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I posted this on mid day of Friday. Unfortunately DoHA didn't public this on Friday and now we have long weekend till Monday so no matter how many times you tried now, it has ZERO chance to get it opened untill Tuesday.
> 
> Wait till Tuesday. It shouldn't be long as soon as office opens after long weekend!!
> 
> ...


Hope so.


----------



## 22Dis (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on September 28th for ANZSCO code 261312- developer programmer.
I am claiming :
75 points for 189
80 points for 190 (NSW).
Can someone help me with the below queries.

1. What is the current timelines and by what time can expect an ITA. I have done some research, as per the current timelines and trends, If the round remain as I get big as of August 2018 should I expect it in the November round.

2. Can I complete my PCC and Medical before getting an ITA. If so, what are the pros and cons of that?

3. Do I have to show funds in my account for 189/190. I think No 

4. If I am claiming partner points, a marriage certificate is enough as evidence or should I have a joint bank account as well.

5. What all documents needed to be prepared, so that process can be smooth once we get an ITA.

Thanks in Advance for the members. I am posting for the first time, so request everyone to ignore if I have missed any forum standard.

Cheers,
Dis


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

22Dis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on September 28th for ANZSCO code 261312- developer programmer.
> I am claiming :
> ...


189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## Dubai_kid (Sep 30, 2018)

*Expecting ITA soon...*

I too am eagerly awaiting an ITA. My agent have lodged 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points. Just recently did my PTA and scored 20 points for English proficiency. 

Praying for an ITA in the next round....


ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Filed - 03-Feb-2017
ACS +ve - 12-Feb-2017
EOI Lodged with 60/65 points - 12-May-2017
PTE A Second Attempt - L-90,R-80,S-87,W-90. Overall 89
EOI 189/190 updated - 30th September, 2018 - (70 for 189 and 75 for 190)
ITA - Waiting now...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dubai_kid said:


> I too am eagerly awaiting an ITA. My agent have lodged 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points. Just recently did my PTA and scored 20 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Praying for an ITA in the next round....
> 
> ...


2611 is under pro rata and it will be heavily difficult for 2611 with 70 points to get an invite in this year as the 75 pointers are waiting from May and 70 pointers are waiting from the previous year. I think 190 is the only option right now for you and that too very tight since there are so many applied before you in 190. In my opinion, increase the points to 75 for an ITA.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dubai_kid said:


> I too am eagerly awaiting an ITA. My agent have lodged 189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points. Just recently did my PTA and scored 20 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Praying for an ITA in the next round....
> 
> ...


As far as I know, 75 pointed person has been invited up to May 25. so each month movement is almost one month. So u can understand the position of 70 pointer.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I needed a small information about partner skill points for 189 if I have applied for software engineer anzco so if my partner also applies for the same I can get his points or what are the rules here is is not a software engineer can someone help


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I needed a small information about partner skill points for 189 if I have applied for software engineer anzco so if my partner also applies for the same I can get his points or what are the rules here is is not a software engineer can someone help


 --- anyone please advise


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

A silly question. My DOB is Nov 1986, so I would be turning 32 in the next couple of months, do I lose 5 points for age?

Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I needed a small information about partner skill points for 189 if I have applied for software engineer anzco so if my partner also applies for the same I can get his points or what are the rules here is is not a software engineer can someone help


Hi Buddy,

Your question is not clear but as per my understanding my repliy is as below .

Yes, You can claim points for your partner skills as long as both of them are under the same occupation list i.e SOL/MLTSSL .

It does not matter if both of you guys are SW engineers or any other engineers . You can claim points for partner skill as long as you meet the above requirement .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A silly question. My DOB is Nov 1986, so I would be turning 32 in the next couple of months, do I lose 5 points for age?
> 
> Thanks


No. You would be loosing 5 age points when you turn 33 years old i.e. next year November. You remain in the same 25-32 age group till you are 32 years 364 days.
Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I needed a small information about partner skill points for 189 if I have applied for software engineer anzco so if my partner also applies for the same I can get his points or what are the rules here is is not a software engineer can someone help


He should be in the same occupation list as the primary applicant.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I have applied for 189 EOI on Sept 25th with 75 points as well as for 190 VIC with 80 points.
My points split is as below:
Age: 32 Year/ Married = 30 (will be 33 on the 27th Dec 2018)
Education : Bachelor Degree = 15
Experience : 5.1 Yrs till date (As per ACS) = 10
PTE (A) = 20 (Overall 86, Each band 79+)
Grand Total: *75*

My worry is whether I would be included in the invites in or before Dec 11th. 

Thanks!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI on Sept 25th with 75 points as well as for 190 VIC with 80 points.
> My points split is as below:
> ...


what is your anzco?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> what is your anzco?


Its 261111 ICT business analyst


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Its 261111 ICT business analyst


ICT BA has movement of one and a half month or less as per my understanding. If your EOI date is closer to Oct 1, 2018, the possibility of an invite is most probably will be close to Jan or Feb of 2019.:amen:


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> ICT BA has movement of one and a half month or less as per my understanding. If your EOI date is closer to Oct 1, 2018, the possibility of an invite is most probably will be close to Jan or Feb of 2019.:amen:


So would my age create an issue, if I don't get it by December?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx

Check this page, as per my understanding you will lose 5 points when you touch 33 age. So pray hard for a good movement of ICT BA in coming rounds so that you get before Dec 27, 2018. If you did not get before that, then, with 70 things will get very difficult to even not possible because there are lot of 70 pointers in ICT BA that I know with a large queue.


----------



## sharma.shailender (Jun 27, 2018)

DDouza said:


> Its 261111 ICT business analyst


I think, you may have a chance to get an invite on 11-Dec. Things will become more clear when we see the results of 11-Oct and 11-Nov. 

If you didn't get invite on 11th Dec, you will lose age points on 27th Dec. Then the wait will be a bit longer. Keep checking the predictions on iscah, which are normally revised after monthly results:

Predictions of when you may get your 189 invitation - Iscah


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

DDouza said:


> Its 261111 ICT business analyst


You may have an outside chance for 11th Dec round. You should apply for 190 as well as chances are high of securing an invite with 75+5 are higher, so submit separate EOIs for NSW & Victoria apart from 189 and you may as well get lucky!! 
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx
> 
> Check this page, as per my understanding you will lose 5 points when you touch 33 age. So pray hard for a good movement of ICT BA in coming rounds so that you get before Dec 27, 2018. If you did not get before that, then, with 70 things will get very difficult to even not possible because there are lot of 70 pointers in ICT BA that I know with a large queue.


Thanks for the info. Im hoping I get it max in Dec.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> You may have an outside chance for 11th Dec round. You should apply for 190 as well as chances are high of securing an invite with 75+5 are higher, so submit separate EOIs for NSW & Victoria apart from 189 and you may as well get lucky!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Ive applied to 190 for VIC, didn't know I can apply to two states. Can I add NSW now?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

DDouza said:


> Ive applied to 190 for VIC, didn't know I can apply to two states. Can I add NSW now?


You surely can apply for any state which is open for your code. Submit an eoi (can use same email ID) for NSW ASAP and you might get lucky.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dpk choudhary (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Below are my details, can I expect an invite in October round.

Total Marks: 80
Code: 261313
DOE: 27/09/18
English:20
Age:30
Exp:10
Education:15
Partner skills:5

if yes, would it be a good idea to hire a consultant for filing or can be done yourself after some online guidance?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details, can I expect an invite in October round.
> 
> ...


you will surely get invite on Oct 11 with 80 points.

regarding hiring an agent: it is your personal choice.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Can someone post September's draw link?


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> Can someone post September's draw link?


I dont think its officially out yet. Below is the link where I am expecting it to appear.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,

My details, can I expect an invite in October round.
Total Marks: 75 Code: 261313 DOE: 27/09/18 English:20 Age:25 exp:10 Education:15 Partner skills:5

I also scheduled NAATI in November. Do i get invite in next round .


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> Can someone post September's draw link?


It would reflect here as "11 Sept 2018" once officially updated, keep checking!


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for my visa under 189 stream and,
I have lived in my birth place for 28 years and after marriage a different city for 2 years.
My police report states for my birth place only, will it be an issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

All pro-rata occupations received 9% invite (it was 1% in July round & 7% in August round) out of total yearly numbers. That's a great news for all pro-ratas.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

another 2500 Round!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

This time heavily in favour of pro-rata.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Iscah only predicted round of 1800-2000. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

With the round of 2500 of 11 Aug ➡ 2000 to pro rata and 500 to non Pros, I think the ratio of 60-40 till August has been balanced. 

Correct me if anyone has exact data.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Iscah only predicted round of 1800-2000.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That is a good news indeed.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
How about the movement of non-pros . I have lodged eoi on 21/09/2018 telecom engineer with 70
Points
Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

How come cut off for electronics went back to 15 November 2017 with 70 points..!! does this mean that there is a chance for 70 pointers in electronics?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> How come cut off for electronics went back to 15 November 2017 with 70 points..!! does this mean that there is a chance for 70 pointers in electronics?


You definitely have a chance in the coming rounds yar.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

dragonmigrant said:


> How come cut off for electronics went back to 15 November 2017 with 70 points..!! does this mean that there is a chance for 70 pointers in electronics?


Maybe someone didn't accepted invite within 60 days timeframe and get invited again or soemone may have suspended their eoi and then later activate again.
Still very little chances for 70 pointers as per round only receiving 21-27 invites which only consumes all 75 pointers of one month gap b/w invite rounds. But chance for all 70 pointers before dec'17. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> You definitely have a chance in the coming rounds yar.


Hi Josy,

I changed my occupation to Telecom Network Engineer (Non pro). So at the moment my EOI is 70 points telecom network engineer with DOE 8 December 2017. Now I am confused.

But i believe that 70 point non pro with DOE in 8 december 2017 has more chance than electronics engineer right?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Josy,
> 
> I changed my occupation to Telecom Network Engineer (Non pro). So at the moment my EOI is 70 points telecom network engineer with DOE 8 December 2017. Now I am confused.
> 
> But i believe that 70 point non pro with DOE in 8 december 2017 has more chance than electronics engineer right?


But your assessment date will change right? so that your EOI?
If you are sure about EOI date and assessment dates then you are particularly safe for sure.
Have your assessment was done before DEC 2017?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Josy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your understanding is right and better that you had chosen Telecom than Electronics as the ceiling for later is reduced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

I am quite confident that October will be similar to Sep and August!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Your understanding is right and better that you had chosen Telecom than Electronics as the ceiling for later is reduced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also think in the same way.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

dragonmigrant said:


> How come cut off for electronics went back to 15 November 2017 with 70 points..!! does this mean that there is a chance for 70 pointers in electronics?




Thats what I was wondering. I think the person did not accept the invitation and the EOI went back into the pool and was re- invited. 
Atleast, this gives hope for 70 pointers Electronics.

Regards, 
Ejaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You may have an outside chance for 11th Dec round. You should apply for 190 as well as chances are high of securing an invite with 75+5 are higher, so submit separate EOIs for NSW & Victoria apart from 189 and you may as well get lucky!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi kodaan28!

Any idea of the chances for an invite from VIC for 70+5 under 190? Job code 135112 ICT PM. How long is the wait time for 75 pointers?

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi kodaan28!
> 
> Any idea of the chances for an invite from VIC for 70+5 under 190? Job code 135112 ICT PM. How long is the wait time for 75 pointers?
> 
> Thanks


As you are non pro rata occupation so you may get 189 soon as till 21st June they have cleared 70 pointers. What is your eoi doe? For 190 there is no set pattern to send invite. They may send to someone with 60+5 or may even reject/or not invite someone even with 80+5 points.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi kodaan28!
> 
> Any idea of the chances for an invite from VIC for 70+5 under 190? Job code 135112 ICT PM. How long is the wait time for 75 pointers?
> 
> Thanks


Is you occupation in mltssl ?? Thus eligible for 189?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Kodaan
Can you please guide me as well.
Telecom engineer 263311- 21/09/2018- 70 points
And how was the movement of telecom enginner in 11 sept round
Thank u


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone has the info about the pro:non pro for 11 sept?

If I'm not mistaken, it was:
July = 180-820
Aug = 1300-1190

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello,
I initially submitted my EOI on 13-Sep-2018. Today, I noticed I made a minor error in the name of the company for which I was claiming points. I just changed the name with no change in points. My EOI page now shows the following:
EOI Initially Submitted on 13-Sep
EOI Last Submitted 2-Oct
Under points calculation : Date of Effect : 13-Sep
So, what will be my EOI submission date?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi Kodaan
> Can you please guide me as well.
> Telecom engineer 263311- 21/09/2018- 70 points
> And how was the movement of telecom enginner in 11 sept round
> Thank u


You have 3 months of backlogs in front of you. So it may take 2-6 rounds depending upon how much they invite and split b/w pro rata and non pro rata. Movement of all non pro rata was same.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

arkind13 said:


> Hello,
> I initially submitted my EOI on 13-Sep-2018. Today, I noticed I made a minor error in the name of the company for which I was claiming points. I just changed the name with no change in points. My EOI page now shows the following:
> EOI Initially Submitted on 13-Sep
> EOI Last Submitted 2-Oct
> ...


As date of effect is 13 September so it will be considered for invite purpose.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi Kodaan
> Can you please guide me as well.
> Telecom engineer 263311- 21/09/2018- 70 points
> And how was the movement of telecom enginner in 11 sept round
> Thank u




Your occupation falls on non pro rata. 
Similar round with 60-40 split between pro rata and non pro rata will give you invitation on 11 November. In worst case, you should get invitation by January .

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi dont worry. Pls look at the DOE in first page not inside the pdf u get generated. They consider EOI date as the home page. Ur DOE shouldn't change since this wont affect ur points. If something like that then u have to voice it for DOHA.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> Hello,
> I initially submitted my EOI on 13-Sep-2018. Today, I noticed I made a minor error in the name of the company for which I was claiming points. I just changed the name with no change in points. My EOI page now shows the following:
> EOI Initially Submitted on 13-Sep
> EOI Last Submitted 2-Oct
> ...


Hi dont worry. Pls look at the DOE in first page not inside the pdf u get generated. They consider EOI date as the home page. Ur DOE shouldn't change since this wont affect ur points. If something like that then u have to voice it for DOHA.


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to know if i would get invite this October series?
2613 -- 75 (for 189) 
EOI Effect Date --- 26/09/2018

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So split b/w pro rata : non pro rata was 1680:810

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Till now in 3 rounds 5980 invites has already been sent, with 3180 going to pro rata occupation and 2800 going to non pro-rata occupations. That a split of 53.18:46.82 in favor of pro rata. So I am expecting same split till at least year end to balance it in favour of pro rata occupations.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> So split b/w pro rata : non pro rata was 1680:810
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Where did you get this data??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ramramram222 said:


> Where did you get this data??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invites till September for pro rata - invite till August for pro rata. Difference is the number they invited in September round!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Difference was 1680 and as they have mentioned they sent 2490 invites in the last round so rest went to non pros.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Difference was 1680 and as they have mentioned they sent 2490 invites in the last round so rest went to non pros.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




810 to Non pro rata and it cleared just 21 days of 70 points backlogs. It is really weird to believe. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ramramram222 said:


> 810 to Non pro rata and it cleared just 21 days of 70 points backlogs. It is really weird to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what I am thinking. But the numbers are clear, something is not right. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

I think there is a mistake somewhere?
605+1202+545+5+<5+<5 = 2360 ish?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> That is what I am thinking. But the numbers are clear, something is not right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




It's really indigestible. 1147 of August cleared 2 months and 3 weeks backlogs, whereas 810 of September cleared 3 weeks of backlogs. Lol  seems like DoHA is playing with numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's really indigestible. 1147 of August cleared 2 months and 3 weeks backlogs, whereas 810 of September cleared 3 weeks of backlogs. Lol  seems like DoHA is playing with numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now these guys can't even do the simple maths!! That too after 20 days has passed after invite date.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Experts can comment on this. Hey Tony bro, if you have got time please explain all these numbers. Thanks man!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

reynism said:


> I think there is a mistake somewhere?
> 605+1202+545+5+<5+<5 = 2360 ish?


The whole thing is a mess!! Same site providing contradictory facts. Here, looking at the chart it seems only 2362 were invited but then they mentioned number was 2490. It's weird!! If somebody knows which one is correct please explain.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

I hope its wrong. I think 1680:310 in a round of 1990 is more believeable


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official round results of 11 September 2018
2. State nominations for the month of August 2018.

Note: It wasnt auto updated this time because of the typo error by DoHA in spelling of September on the website. It says: 11 Sept*me*ber 2018.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. Official round results of 11 September 2018
> 2. State nominations for the month of August 2018.
> ...


Great work man!! Can you try to figure out this difference b/w graph and mentioned figure 2360/2490. Which one is correct?
Thanks again for good work you are doing. It helps a lot.
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Great work man!! Can you try to figure out this difference b/w graph and mentioned figure 2360/2490. Which one is correct?
> Thanks again for good work you are doing. It helps a lot.
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Which graph?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Which graph?


In which they shows how many 70/75/80/85/90 pointers they have invited in this round! Right after we click on round date on the DHA site that graph shows. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

This one bulletAK









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> This one bulletAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you count numbers in this graph they only add up to 2360 but they mentioned for this round they invited 2490. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Great work man!! Can you try to figure out this difference b/w graph and mentioned figure 2360/2490. Which one is correct?
> Thanks again for good work you are doing. It helps a lot.
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thats system generated by DoHA. The correct figure is 2490 however the graph isnt reflecting the complete figures instead showing <5 for few bars.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> Thats system generated by DoHA. The correct figure is 2490 however the graph isnt reflecting the complete figures instead showing <5 for few bars.


If we split the invites b/w pros and non pros, pros got 1680 in this round while if 2490 is correct non pros got 810 remaining, but same amount of invites for non pros in July round moved 70 pointers backlog forward by 3 months however in this round it only moved by 3 weeks. That's the confusion I am having right now! Why there is an ambiguity.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Thats system generated by DoHA. The correct figure is 2490 however the graph isnt reflecting the complete figures instead showing <5 for few bars.


but it is impossible for 85 and 90 points to get 150+ invitation right?


----------



## raj100 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hy Guys, I had previously applied for 189 as: 
ANZSCO Code: 261312 with 65 points on 28th April,2017. 
After a long wait, I finally managed to score 8 each in PTE and also passed my NAATI. Now my details are:
OCCUPATION: Developer Programmer
EOI: 75 Points - 03/09/2018
Today, I also got a positive assessment for ICT Security Specialist and my agent filed another EOI as
ANZSCO Code: 262112
OCCUPATION: ICT Security Specialist
EOI: 75 Points - 02/10/2018
I am pretty sure of getting an invitation from both occupations. If so, then which occupation shall I choose? Thanks


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

raj100 said:


> Hy Guys, I had previously applied for 189 as:
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 with 65 points on 28th April,2017.
> After a long wait, I finally managed to score 8 each in PTE and also passed my NAATI. Now my details are:
> OCCUPATION: Developer Programmer
> ...


Its upto you. Occupation does not make any difference once you have your invite. So you can choose either.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

raj100 said:


> Hy Guys, I had previously applied for 189 as:
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 with 65 points on 28th April,2017.
> After a long wait, I finally managed to score 8 each in PTE and also passed my NAATI. Now my details are:
> OCCUPATION: Developer Programmer
> ...


Hi Friend,

The R&R of Developer programmer & ICT security specialist are poles apart with huge differences. It's really strange for me to hear this that you got +ve assessment for both the anzsco codes.Initially when u submitted the skills assessment for dev programmer & got +ve outcome, did u use the same R&R for assessment of security specialist.By the way, Good Luck!!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. Official round results of 11 September 2018
> 2. State nominations for the month of August 2018.
> ...


Seems the DHA employee has the lowest spelling score in PTE who updated graph!!!

Aussie people has downwards English skills, whereas they are asking 79+ PTE score from us! How funny!!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Seems the DHA employee has the lowest spelling score in PTE who updated graph!!!
> 
> Aussie people has downwards English skills, whereas they are asking 79+ PTE score from us! How funny!!




New FY , New Immigration Minister, New monthly Ceilings, BUT Still old DHA and it's employees.
Now It's been their culture to put us in confusions and make us fool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi,

Is it going be 2500 invites in the next round or we can except any changes in the invites ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it going be 2500 invites in the next round or we can except any changes in the invites ?


Only DoHA knows that mate!! Nobody else got a clue what their next course of action will be.
But all hoping for a same round like last one.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## gokulmechengg1 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Gokulmechengg1*



raj100 said:


> Hy Guys, I had previously applied for 189 as:
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 with 65 points on 28th April,2017.
> After a long wait, I finally managed to score 8 each in PTE and also passed my NAATI. Now my details are:
> OCCUPATION: Developer Programmer
> ...


Hi Raj100,

Congrats on your score and clearing the NAATI. I too struggling to get 80+ in all sections. Are you onshore or offshore?. Can you throw some more light on NAATI? This will be lot helpful to me.


ANZCO Code: 233512 / Mechanical Engineer
PTE : S:90, R:78, L:76, W:73

Age: 25
EXP : 15
EDU: 15
English:10
Total: 65 pts


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Only DoHA knows that mate!! Nobody else got a clue what their next course of action will be.
> But all hoping for a same round like last one.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That is perfectly correct


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,
Can I expect invite in the October 11th round for software engineer 261312.
Points-75 (got 5 points more for Aussie exp)
Date of effect: 03/10/2018(Today)


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

shahid15 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I expect invite in the October 11th round for software engineer 261312.
> Points-75 (got 5 points more for Aussie exp)
> Date of effect: 03/10/2018(Today)


If the upcoming round is same like last one then you are going to get it mate. In last round, 650 invites were sent and 75 pointers backlogs moved from 20/06/18 to 20/08/18, a very healthy movement of 2 months. So it's highly likely you will get invite in one week's time if numbers are equal to September or even August round.
Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

As part of the character assessment, do I need to submit a Character Statutory Declaration upon lodgement of 189 visa? Currently onshore last Sept 1, 2018


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All Expat,

Please suggest ...

I had applied for H1B visa but it was not picked up in the lottery. So while filling the Form 80 I have answered As *NO* to the -- Question 59 - Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled...? 

Please help me with this , My approach is Correct or not ? Or I should have ans Yes to this ? 

As I already uploaded from 80 and 1221 and no where mentioned about this . if the ans should be *YES* then what will be my next approach to this ?

Please suggest your thoughts.

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,
With the total score of 80,how much time can one expect to get an invite for EOI under 189 subclass?


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,
With the total score of 80,how much time can one expect to get an invite for EOI under 189 subclass? Skill set is software engineer, I have submitted my applicatio in July this year with 70 points but submitted it again in September last week with 80 points( thanks to improved PTE score of 88 overall this time).Can I expect an invite on October 11,2018?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> With the total score of 80,how much time can one expect to get an invite for EOI under 189 subclass? Skill set is software engineer, I have submitted my applicatio in July this year with 70 points but submitted it again in September last week with 80 points( thanks to improved PTE score of 88 overall this time).Can I expect an invite on October 11,2018?


You are getting an invite on 11th unless something drastic happens.


----------



## engrsami (Feb 10, 2018)

Dear Tony, 
My points are improved to 70 for 189.
Elect engineer
Exp 8 years
Pte 65
How much time I have to wait for invite. I have 6 months remaining for reduction 5 points due to age


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

engrsami said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> My points are improved to 70 for 189.
> 
> ...



Send an email to [email protected] to get an idea about when will you get an invitation.

They change their predictions every month when new thrilling round comes from DoHA every month. Keep asking them every month.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If the upcoming round is same like last one then you are going to get it mate. In last round, 650 invites were sent and 75 pointers backlogs moved from 20/06/18 to 20/08/18, a very healthy movement of 2 months. So it's highly likely you will get invite in one week's time if numbers are equal to September or even August round.
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! 
Hope lots of 75 and 70 pointers get cleared in the Oct, Nov and December rounds


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

What I am writing is out of context but I feel like saying it.
I am so happy to see the invitation numbers increase to about 2500 per month. I got my permanent residency in 2016 with just 60 points which is not possible today. All those people who spent so much money to study here and were waiting for months with 70 points are getting invitation now. I hope their life will become easy now. I wish for their good future. Thank you.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like 2500 is the number of invites per month from now on. If that is truly the case, then we could finally see movement of 261313 70 pointers from November 2017 in the October round. 

Just over 6 days to go now.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Looks like 2500 is the number of invites per month from now on. If that is truly the case, then we could finally see movement of 261313 70 pointers from November 2017 in the October round.
> 
> Just over 6 days to go now.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Where did you get this info ? Could you please share it.?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Where did you get this info ? Could you please share it.?


It's on DoHA official site, in July only 1000 invites were sent for 189, however this increased to 2490 in August & September round. Expecting same numbers at least till year end!! However nobody got a clue what will be the numbers for next round.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> It's on DoHA official site, in July only 1000 invites were sent for 189, however this increased to 2490 in August & September round. Expecting same numbers at least till year end!! However nobody got a clue what will be the numbers for next round.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yes, that is exactly right. 
I am not being negative, but no one can confirm that the numbers will be steady till Dec.  By seeing the trend for past year, they maintained the numbers high only for 2 or 3 months. That is why, I do have some doubt if they will maintain 2500 range till December.

But, lets hope it happens so everyone of us will benefit.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Is you occupation in mltssl ?? Thus eligible for 189?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



Hmmm, my job code is not eligible for 189, only 190 and 489 is available. 

EOI applied for 489 SA and 190 VIC yesterday. Just wondering what the wait time is like?


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Dear Seniors,

Please guide..
My IELTS result will expire on 30th October and My ACS assessment will expire on 24th March 2019..
I have 65 points for 189 visa for 261313
Please tell me do I have any chances or I wasted all my money on this 😢 around 3 Lacs by giving to consultant and IELTS fee and assessment etc..
I feel like there is no hope left for me now.. ACS deducted 8 years of my experience due to which I lack 5 points and no PTE in Pakistan 😭 plus no more money left to take chances now
Seems like my dream is going to shatter


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

My EOI date is 1st October 2017


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi,

Lodged EOI today for electrical engineer 233311
189, 190 (NSW & VIC)- 70 points
489- 80 points

When can I expect invitation??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rose99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lodged EOI today for electrical engineer 233311
> 189, 190 (NSW & VIC)- 70 points
> ...


No need to put for 489 you will get 189 within two months or three.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Biyanaz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please guide..
> My IELTS result will expire on 30th October and My ACS assessment will expire on 24th March 2019..
> ...


190 is the only chance for 261313 as of now. 261313 will never be going to touch 65 in near future for 189. You better try to write the PTE after an excellent preparation as now the running point is 75 and if you pass pte then you stand a chance. Don't take the time it may go to 80 in the future which will be heavily difficult for you. So prepare well and write the exam. Go to UAE and take the exam.

Don't worry everybody here have to spend a lot for this preparation and it is not of a wastage just go ahead and try.

I have a friend here in expatforum who was at 70 before three months, he was telling me the same story when I have reached 75 that he was at 70 and he is not going to get PR and all. He was fully depressed but he took the exam after a good preparation and directly went to 80 points and got an invite in the next round. So things will turn around. 

In nutshell, if you want to be in Australia then hard work else leave it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> With the total score of 80,how much time can one expect to get an invite for EOI under 189 subclass?


if you are an accountant may take more than one month, if you are anything other than that next month invite will be yours.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

raj100 said:


> Hy Guys, I had previously applied for 189 as:
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 with 65 points on 28th April,2017.
> After a long wait, I finally managed to score 8 each in PTE and also passed my NAATI. Now my details are:
> OCCUPATION: Developer Programmer
> ...


The occupation which you are sure of having no problem in verification.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engrsami said:


> Dear Tony,
> My points are improved to 70 for 189.
> Elect engineer
> Exp 8 years
> ...


If the round is similar to previous then it can take 6 months also. But if the round is more generous then it is very nearby.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone 
Can I expect an invite in November round. As I’m in a dilemma to book ticket for Naati in Sydney 

Total Marks: 75 
Code: 261313 
DOE: 27/09/18 
English:20 
Age:25 
Exp:10 
Education:15 
Partner skills:5


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone
> Can I expect an invite in November round. As I’m in a dilemma to book ticket for Naati in Sydney
> 
> Total Marks: 75
> ...


Hi,

You'll most probably get it this month, Oct 11th. Start preparing your documents!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone
> Can I expect an invite in November round. As I’m in a dilemma to book ticket for Naati in Sydney
> 
> Total Marks: 75
> ...



you will surely get it in Oct 11 round..forget NAATI


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> experts any comments ?


Hi, Did skill select update your EOI automatically to increase your claimed points by 5 due to increase in work experience? Please update, Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

santawanderer said:


> Hi, Did skill select update your EOI automatically to increase your claimed points by 5 due to increase in work experience? Please update, Thanks.




Points will be auto updated if you have left end date of current job empty. Your Date it effect also changes accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

santawanderer said:


> Hi, Did skill select update your EOI automatically to increase your claimed points by 5 due to increase in work experience? Please update, Thanks.




Automatically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Results for Sept 11th invitations are out, 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489 were given on Sept 11th. Hoping to have similar amount of invitations on Oct 11th, if not more.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Just a question.. 

I see that each year 44000 visas are allocated to 189. 

But ideally, at the end of each year the number of visas granted is just 16000.? 

Why is this BIG DROP between what was allocated and what is finally granted? Am I missing something?

*Link to the data:*
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Results for Sept 11th invitations are out, 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489 were given on Sept 11th. Hoping to have similar amount of invitations on Oct 11th, if not more.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Thanks
It's been out for 2 days and some of the member has acknowledge that there is something wrong with the result.

1. If u add up all the number in the graph, it will only give u 2360

2. The spread is 1680:810 (or 680 if u consider 2360 as the real number). Eitherway, is less likely that non pro only moves for 21 days with such number.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

reynism said:


> Thanks
> It's been out for 2 days and some of the member has acknowledge that there is something wrong with the result.
> 
> 1. If u add up all the number in the graph, it will only give u 2360
> ...




1680+680=2360 

This makes sense rather than 1680+810. DoHA might have intentionally lowered it to 680. Could be any reasons behind this. They might add rest 130 in coming round to non pros. ✌✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reynism (Oct 2, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> 1680+680=2360
> 
> This makes sense rather than 1680+810. DoHA might have intentionally lowered it to 680. Could be any reasons behind this. They might add rest 130 in coming round to non pros. ✌✌
> 
> ...


I would even say that it was maybe a 1990 round with 1680:310 spread. I think 310 for 21 days is more believable.
Although I doubt they published the wrong graph


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

reynism said:


> I would even say that it was maybe a 1990 round with 1680:310 spread. I think 310 for 21 days is more believable.
> Although I doubt they published the wrong graph




310 can be enough to clear all 75 and higher points non pros but won't be enough to clear 22 days 70 points movement as well. As average of 10 EOIs of 70 points, 220 extra will be needed, so I guess 550 is needed to clear 22 days movement. Expert can correct me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Updated EOI to 75 - 261312 Developer programmer . Any chances of getting invite in this round ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jagan.skumar said:


> Updated EOI to 75 - 261312 Developer programmer . Any chances of getting invite in this round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be getting it if same quota of invitations are given.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

scorpion24 said:


> You should be getting it if same quota of invitations are given.


You will get it for sure on Oct 11th, as 2613XX with 75 points with EOI Date until 20th Aug, 2018 have been invited in Sept 11th invitation round. Start preparing the paperwork!


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. What is the process to get the pcc in USA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone. What is the process to get the pcc in USA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If your currently in US then you need FBI PCC and PCC from each state where you have lived for more than 3 months in last 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charan0950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
I am new to this thread.
Just wondering how long is the waiting time to get an invite for Electrical Engineer with 70 points applied on 5th oct 2018?
Also, is there any Electrical engineer who recently got an invitation? Please share your story.

Any response will be much appreciated.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Charan0950 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am new to this thread.
> Just wondering how long is the waiting time to get an invite for Electrical Engineer with 70 points applied on 5th oct 2018?
> Also, is there any Electrical engineer who recently got an invitation? Please share your story.
> ...


It may take anywhere b/w 2-6 rounds depending upon number of invites and split b/w pro rata & non pro-rata occupations. There is a separate thread for electrical engineers, you should look that may give you more insights..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1288377&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

New to this forum. Filed my EOI on 29th Sep, looking at the trend with 75 points, I am hoping to get my invite in Oct'18. Any advice on the next steps?

ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS assessment : 10 August 2018 - 10 points
AGE : 30 points
PTE: L 90 R 88 S 90 W 82 - 20 points
EDUCATION : 15
DOE: 189 Submitted 29th Sep 2018 - Total 75 Points
ITA: Expecting


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Is there any hope for 65 pointers start getting invites in October or November 2018 Rounds?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to this forum. Filed my EOI on 29th Sep, looking at the trend with 75 points, I am hoping to get my invite in Oct'18. Any advice on the next steps?
> 
> ...




check this thread https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks, very useful post.


----------



## Maya189 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi All,
Joining with this thread as I am also hoping to receive my invitation on this round.

__________________
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points 189 - 75
EOI 189 Lodged - June 19, 2018


----------



## Kelly Annie (Aug 18, 2016)

*Visa 189 invitation expectation*

Hi,

EOI initally submitted on 17/01/2018 for System analyst role with 70 points
EOI updated on 27/09/2018 for Software engineer role with 75 points.

Can we expect an invitation on October 11th round?


----------



## shazwaz87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi All,

Any hopes for 65 pointers for 189 in upcoming rounds?


----------



## shazwaz87 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Should I wait with 65 points?*

Hello All,

I also have Sub class 489 South Australia ITA received last month. I am skeptical about job opportunities in SA. Do I need to go ahead with it or should I wait for 189 for which I have 65 points (-- 261311 --Analyst programmer EOI filed on March 7th 2018) or increase the points by trying for 20 points in PTE and ignore 489?? Please suggest...?


---------------------------
ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Programmer
ACS assessment : Feb 2018 - 10 points
AGE : 30 points
PTE: 10 points
EDUCATION : 15
DOE: 189 Submitted March 7th 2018 - Total 65 Points


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

shazwaz87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any hopes for 65 pointers for 189 in upcoming rounds?




Hi Shazwaz,

It is dependent upon how quickly 70 points backlogs get cleared. July and August had very good movement as it cleared around 5.5 months in total, however, September just did 22 days. 
If we can have similar movements like July and August, for couple of rounds, I think 65 points do have chance. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

Guys, I am new with this issue, is it ok to go ahead with the pre-medical done for 189 when I got an invite for 190?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

shazwaz87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also have Sub class 489 South Australia ITA received last month. I am skeptical about job opportunities in SA. Do I need to go ahead with it or should I wait for 189 for which I have 65 points (-- 261311 --Analyst programmer EOI filed on March 7th 2018) or increase the points by trying for 20 points in PTE and ignore 489?? Please suggest...?
> 
> ...


65 in March will have a low chance as of now. So better to do PTE for 20 points now itself.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I know its the wrong post, but I am a student in Melb. I am expecting invite in Oct 11 round (75 points developer programmer). Please tell me how to do PCC from here. Can anyone who has done it please pm me?
Thank you


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

shazwaz87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also have Sub class 489 South Australia ITA received last month. I am skeptical about job opportunities in SA. Do I need to go ahead with it or should I wait for 189 for which I have 65 points (-- 261311 --Analyst programmer EOI filed on March 7th 2018) or increase the points by trying for 20 points in PTE and ignore 489?? Please suggest...?
> 
> ...


Get 20 points for English and you'll have a much better chance at 189.



shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I know its the wrong post, but I am a student in Melb. I am expecting invite in Oct 11 round (75 points developer programmer). Please tell me how to do PCC from here. Can anyone who has done it please pm me?
> Thank you


How do I apply for a police clearance if I am in Australia?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Good luck to everyone waiting for the invite this month .

Invite round : 7.30PM IST . Mails and EOI status will start flowing in 15 mins after 7.30 PM. Dont panic till 7.45PM . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Good luck to everyone waiting for the invite today .
> 
> Invite round : 7.30PM IST . Mails and EOI status will start flowing in 15 mins after 7.30 PM. Dont panic till 7.45PM .
> 
> ...




Invite is on 11th October .. how come you are mentioning it today . Is there any changes ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australiamanuel (Oct 4, 2018)

ANZSCO code: 233311
Occupation : Electrical Engineer
Points: 70 (Age:30, Edu:15, PTE: 10, Exp: 15)
EOI Submitted : 05/10/2018
Visa: 189,190( NSW & VIC), 489( family sponsored)

Kindly inform me the chances of getting invited.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

jagan.skumar said:


> Invite is on 11th October .. how come you are mentioning it today . Is there any changes ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah . sorry i mis-read the dates lol.

It is on 10.10.2018 at 7.30 PM IST i.e 11.10.2018 12am Australia time  

Apologies 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Oh yeah . sorry i mis-read the dates lol.
> 
> It is on 10.10.2018 at 7.30 PM IST i.e 11.10.2018 12am Australia time
> 
> ...


The round will take place an hour early at 6.30 PM IST on 10-Oct due to day light savings being in effect from this week in Australia.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

australiamanuel said:


> ANZSCO code: 233311
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer
> Points: 70 (Age:30, Edu:15, PTE: 10, Exp: 15)
> EOI Submitted : 05/10/2018
> ...


Increase PTE points to 20 then very good  Otherwise... Electrical Engineer is non-pro rata? The cutoff now is 70 points 21/6/2018, might be a few rounds to get to you if nothing changes. Might be a long wait if there are changes.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I submitted by Medical Examination results after I filed my EOI for 189 visa using Immi Account. At that time, I didn't see any option to submit Medical Examination results for 190 visa. 

Do I need to submit my Medical Examination results for 190 visa separately or are the same ones used by the DOHA? 

If yes, then please let me know how do I submit them for 190.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*ITA Mails received instantly on Invitation Round Date?*

DoHA releases emails to all invited candidates within an hour or two?
Or gradually till the next day of the invitation round?

I have 75 points for 261313 with EOI DOE as 05-OCT-2018.
Really being optimistic for getting a lottery in this round! 



arkind13 said:


> The round will take place an hour early at 6.30 PM IST on 10-Oct due to day light savings being in effect from this week in Australia.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> DoHA releases emails to all invited candidates within an hour or two?
> Or gradually till the next day of the invitation round?
> 
> I have 75 points for 261313 with EOI DOE as 05-OCT-2018.
> Really being optimistic for getting a lottery in this round!


Mails are system generated and starts flowing in 15-20 mins post the designated time slot. Depends on the how fast the system cron runs, you will receive email max within 45-60 mins I guess


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys who all are expecting invite in 11th Oct round?

Share your ANZSCO and points!!


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

Although I have posted this question in other thread, but this thread is a lot more alive than the other "October 189 Invite" thread. :frog:

I submitted my EOI on 05/10/2018 for 261313 (SE) with 75 points. How optimistic is it to expect an invite this month? :clock: 

According to my analysis and given the DOHA continues the trend of invites, our chances of getting an invite seems realistic in November's Draw. :fingerscrossed: It also depends on the existing backlog with the department that they are looking to clear.

What are your thoughts?

Additionally, what preparations/documentation can we get a headstart on, such that we can submit our ITA as soon as possible? I am sure there has to be a relevant thread for this.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ptp said:


> Guys who all are expecting invite in 11th Oct round?
> 
> Share your ANZSCO and points!!


I am.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

DOE 26/06/2018
70 points
Non Pro 

Eagerly Anticipating!


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am.


good luck!!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Shazwaz,
> 
> It is dependent upon how quickly 70 points backlogs get cleared. July and August had very good movement as it cleared around 5.5 months in total, however, September just did 22 days.
> If we can have similar movements like July and August, for couple of rounds, I think 65 points do have chance.
> ...


Hi Guys .

Can someone please tell me how to calculate the backlog movements (months or days). 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## mng (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi,

Good evening. 

ANZSCO Code 261312 
Points 75 
EOI submitted on 4th October 2018.

Do you guys reckon the that I might get it on the 11th October round? 

Regards


----------



## dilshersingh (Oct 8, 2018)

ANZSCO - 261313 Software engineer
Points 189 - 75 (70+5 partner skills)
ACS Filed - 24-June-17
IELTS First Attempt - L-7.5,R-7.5,S-7,W-7.5. Overall 7.5
ACS Assessment Result - Sep 2017
Intial EOI 189 - Sep 17with 65 points
Updated EOI 189 2nd Sep'18 with 75 points
ITA - Waiting now


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

EOI updated on 5/10/2018 with 75 points for 233512 Mechanical engineering. 

Age - 30 points
Degree - 15 points 
PTE - 20 points 
Professional year - 5 points 
NAATI - 5 points 

Hoping for the invitation this round.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

I am expecting an invite in October round 
Anzco: 261313(SE)
Eoi: 27-sep-2018


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

tanzimtipu said:


> EOI updated on 5/10/2018 with 75 points for 233512 Mechanical engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you will get in this round!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

I am expecting an invitation this round according to the Iscah estimations but I am not sure if I should 

ANZSCO Code 233111 
Points 70 
EOI submitted on 16th August 2018.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

Guys,
below is my profile:

Total Score 75
sub class 189
skill 261312
EOI last update date Sep 28th, 2018

Should I hope invite in Oct 11th round


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1539030075

I’m little worried they might get these new rules effective from this invite round . What will the future for 189/190 invites . Experts need your suggestions


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1539030075
> 
> I’m little worried they might get these new rules effective from this invite round . What will the future for 189/190 invites . Experts need your suggestions


It says that the rule will only be applicable to "some" migrants which I think will be dependent on the ANZSCO code. I don't think IT jobs will be affected as these are the main two Aussie cities for IT.

Besides, such laws take a long time to be enforced.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kunsal said:


> It says that the rule will only be applicable to "some" migrants which I think will be dependent on the ANZSCO code. I don't think IT jobs will be affected as these are the main two Aussie cities for IT.
> 
> Besides, such laws take a long time to be enforced.


You are right and these news spread more around elections times. But till it becomes a law everything is good.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am also expecting an invite in this round.


__________________
ANZSCO: 263111
Points: 75 (189) and 80 (190, NSW, VIC)
Age - 25
Education - 15
Work Experience: 15
English - 20
EOI DOE: 21 Sep 2018
Invite: Eagerly Waiting


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi ,

What are the number of invites expected tomorrow ?. Will it remain the same as last 2 rounds ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What are the number of invites expected tomorrow ?. Will it remain the same as last 2 rounds ?
> 
> ...


Only DoHA knows that!! Better to wait for tomorrow's round. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What are the number of invites expected tomorrow ?. Will it remain the same as last 2 rounds ?
> 
> ...




I expect it will remain at least like the last two months if I compare with last year trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sksksanjay1 (Oct 9, 2018)

I am also expecting an invite this round.
ANZSCO: 261313
Total points :75 (189)
DOE: 23 Aug 2018
English PTE: 20
Australia Experience: 10
Age: 30
Education: 15


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Non-pro / 70 points / 10th of August

Wishing for an invite before the new implementation kicks in..


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dear Experts 

Can I apply for 190 in 2 states in same time NSW And Vic?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Can I apply for 190 in 2 states in same time NSW And Vic?


Yes you can. Note that some people advise to submit in separate EOIs for different states.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thx I have other question under 261313 it’s better to apply In NWS or VIC total points 75 with SS?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Thx I have other question under 261313 it’s better to apply In NWS or VIC total points 75 with SS?


Apply wherever you can. It will increase your chances.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sksksanjay1 said:


> I am also expecting an invite this round.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> ...




Did you not get on the 11th Sep when Iscah predicts it as next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi All,

Will i get my invite tomorrow. See my signature for points break down.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

arunhero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will i get my invite tomorrow. See my signature for points break down.


sorry yeas.


----------



## SN22 (May 12, 2018)

Hello All,

ANZSCO 233914
Points 75 (SC 189)
DOE 5-Jul-2018

When can I expect an invitation?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

arunhero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will i get my invite tomorrow. See my signature for points break down.


Can you please let me know how many years of experience do you have?


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> sorry yeas.


Most definitely bruv.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

SN22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> ANZSCO 233914
> Points 75 (SC 189)
> ...


Tomorrow brother. Make everything ready for submission.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

SN22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> ANZSCO 233914
> Points 75 (SC 189)
> ...


You were only 2 days away from invite in the last round, so you definitely will get it this round!!
Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Can you please let me know how many years of experience do you have?


I have around 7.5 years of experience


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

So lets post here as and when we get our invites starting tomorrow.

Lets see how it goes. 

Tonight's gonna be a sleepless night! :juggle:

May the Almighty shower the maximum number of invites tomorrow! eep:


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*189 invites are automated emails?*

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if 189 invites are bulk automated email or manually sent by staff.

I read in some thread that 12AM Aussie Time( and 6:30PM India Time), people start getting invites.

Experts, please enlighten on this topic.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know if 189 invites are bulk automated email or manually sent by staff.
> 
> ...


No manual intervention required. It's system generated and handled. Yes it shall start tomorrow 6:30 IST.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks Kodaan28 

Going by the trend, i am really optimistic about getting the GOLDEN Email tomorrow!

Plan to come back home early and will be glued to this forum! 



kodaan28 said:


> No manual intervention required. It's system generated and handled. Yes it shall start tomorrow 6:30 IST.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Awesome. Thanks Kodaan28
> 
> Going by the trend, i am really optimistic about getting the GOLDEN Email tomorrow!
> 
> Plan to come back home early and will be glued to this forum!


People usually refer golden mail to the Grant mail. But in current circumstances even getting an invite is a big thing. Get home early and scroll through this thread like mad man. Cheers man!! Hope you get invite tomorrow.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Rightly said. After the news rounds about the potential 189/190 visa reforms, ITA email can now be referred to as GOLDEN and the GRANT email as PLATINUM. 



kodaan28 said:


> People usually refer golden mail to the Grant mail. But in current circumstances even getting an invite is a big thing. Get home early and scroll through this thread like mad man. Cheers man!! Hope you get invite tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know if 189 invites are bulk automated email or manually sent by staff.
> 
> ...



Is it 12am on 12th of Oct aus time, which would translate to 6.30 pm IST right?


----------



## sksksanjay1 (Oct 9, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Did you not get on the 11th Sep when Iscah predicts it as next round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... As per DOHA the last person to get invite was of 20 Aug.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mahaindia said:


> Is it 6.30 am or 6.30 pm IST?


Due to day light time saving (effected from 1st Sunday of October), clocks are move forward by 1 hour in Oz and hence instead of 7:30 pm it will be 6:30 pm from now on

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

What reforms?


Sanjiv1985 said:


> Rightly said. After the news rounds about the potential 189/190 visa reforms, ITA email can now be referred to as GOLDEN and the GRANT email as PLATINUM.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flatwhite0802 (Feb 22, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> What reforms?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


same question here


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Lot of news spreading around. Tension mounting.
I am praying hard and keeping fingers crossed for *receiving an invite tomorrow.*

Hope the Minister has announced this as a policy that will be implemented after some deliberation and planning.
Has this law been passed in the Parliament??


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

189/190 visas might have some more restrictions, or maybe there will be a cut in the numbers to allow another visa which favours regional Aus. This is due to increasing congestion in Sydney and Melbourne.



flatwhite0802 said:


> sidpadki said:
> 
> 
> > What reforms?
> ...


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Immigration Policy*

If the new policy gets implemented, then most of us will have to work in regional Australia where unemployment is still high. I guess then the charm of settling in Australia will surely go down


----------



## Maya189 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi All, 
Can someone who already lodged the visa tell me how to attach visa documents? I have all the photocopied, certified documents but is it mandatory to upload non-certified, coloured originals? Can't I use the certified, photocopied documents? Please advise.

__________________
ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points 189 - 75
EOI 189 Lodged - June 19, 2018


----------



## khurems (May 31, 2018)

Maya189 said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone who already lodged the visa tell me how to attach visa documents? I have all the photocopied, certified documents but is it mandatory to upload non-certified, coloured originals? Can't I use the certified, photocopied documents? Please advise.
> 
> __________________
> ...


I case you have certified copies you can use the same. For colored scans you don't have to get those certified.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, tension is mounting like anything, waiting for this so called "Golden Email"...Wish everyone all the best.....for tomorrow's round...


__________________
ANZSCO: 263111
Points: 75 (189) and 80 (190, NSW, VIC)
Age - 25
Education - 15
Work Experience: 15
English - 20
EOI DOE: 21 Sep 2018
Invite: Eagerly Waiting


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

This will need to be passed into law, which will take a number of months... by then, most of us here will already have our invitation on the previous 'conditions' set for PR


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

twarelane said:


> This will need to be passed into law, which will take a number of months... by then, most of us here will already have our invitation on the previous 'conditions' set for PR


No, based on history, they can change any visa conditions anytime and it can be effective immediately.

I think the reason is that all visas are granted based on the Regulations which is made under the Immigration ACT, hence, it does not need to pass by the parliament.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Just wondering if I have any chance of getting 189 invite tonight or few more months? I've checked the Iscah estimate though but a bit confused.

189 EOI Lodged: 07/03/2018
70 Points (189)
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)


----------



## Aks221 (Dec 8, 2016)

You have to upload colored scans of original documents.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

good luck everyone who are waiting for invitation. Hope all of you out there get invitation in this round.


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> No, based on history, they can change any visa conditions anytime and it can be effective immediately.
> 
> I think the reason is that all visas are granted based on the Regulations which is made under the Immigration ACT, hence, it does not need to pass by the parliament.


That is incorrect.

Peter Dutton tried to change the ruling on how long you must have PR (from 1 year to 3 years) before being eligible to become an Australian citizen, and this had to passed through law and was rejected.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

twarelane said:


> That is incorrect.
> 
> Peter Dutton tried to change the ruling on how long you must have PR (from 1 year to 3 years) before being eligible to become an Australian citizen, and this had to passed through law and was rejected.


Australian citizenship is different from changing visas' conditions. Cancellation of 457 is the evidence, that was happened overnight and did not go through the decision of the parliament.


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

But if we look for the last year's numbers then September should have been 3500, shouldn't it? This change makes me nervous.




RockyRaj said:


> I expect it will remain at least like the last two months if I compare with last year trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Good luck tonight everybody!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

ceylannehir said:


> But if we look for the last year's numbers then September should have been 3500, shouldn't it? This change makes me nervous.




Last year the numbers were not consistent unlike this year but they reached close to issuing 10,000 by Dec. considering last two months I expect the same this month, but can expect some surprises from next month due to ongoing discussions on city congestion there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Soon the life of immigrants in AUSTRALIA 


Excuse me sir, you look 'non-Australian'...why are you walking around the streets of Sydney? Hmmmm....are you in breach of your visa conditions? Shouldn't you be SOMEWHERE ELSE? Arent' you meant to be 'living' in a regional area? We are WAYYY too congested for you to be here right now HMMM? 

How long are you staying in Sydney for?....ohhh....righttttt....just visiting family here are you? Oh..Well....just be sure to not stay 'too long' because we wouldn't want you somewhere your not supposed to be don't we?? Before you go though...a new Westfield just opened up around the corner...you should definitely check that out!

You have a great day.

- Love Australia  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Registered Nurse
70 points 
26/06/2018
ITA: ?????

9 hours to go!!!

Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Good Luck to ALL who are expecting invite tonight.

BTW.. Will the 75 Pointers be cleared in this round for 2613* ANZSCO? Any idea when 70 pointers will get a call?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Friends,

I posted in other places as well, wanted to get advise, when I log to EOI, breakdown of points (PDF file) gives me blank jn terms of points, however the status is “submitted and says 75 points claimed”.

Now a little confused, what shall I do?

Best


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Good luck everyone. Lets hope that tonight's round turns out to be great for all those expecting invite....


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Good Luck to ALL who are expecting invite tonight.
> 
> BTW.. Will the 75 Pointers be cleared in this round for 2613* ANZSCO? Any idea when 70 pointers will get a call?


If the number of invites remain same as last round then 75 pointers will definitely get cleared and even a few 70 pointers from Oct - Nov 2017 may get the invite.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Ozzzy. I got same issue. Don’t think blank breakdown at the PDF affects the Invitation procedure. I guess as long as status remains submitted and points claimed are reflected correctly, then there is no point to worry. Let’s hope I’m correct and see what happens at midnight 🙂 good luck 



ozzzy said:


> Friends,
> 
> I posted in other places as well, wanted to get advise, when I log to EOI, breakdown of points (PDF file) gives me blank jn terms of points, however the status is “submitted and says 75 points claimed”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

For 2613* .... Anyone here waiting with 70 points DOE- November 2017 ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeevajoy (Aug 8, 2018)

Friends, can anyone tell me. why this below message come instead of attaching all the evidence in each category.

Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time

Required
If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted
can anyone just tell me why this happens?


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi ,

Am waiting for 261313 with 70 points, DOE: 3rd Nov 2017.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> For 2613* .... Anyone here waiting with 70 points DOE- November 2017 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry.
From Feb 2018 here
Is there a chance Nov Dec people might have gone for 190 and withdrawn their 190?


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> For 2613* .... Anyone here waiting with 70 points DOE- November 2017 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Am waiting for 261313 with 70 points, DOE: 3rd Nov 2017.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Am waiting for 261313 with 70 points, DOE: 3rd Nov 2017.



hey wht about ur 190 eoi did u apply for any state? people got grants who applied at that time for 190


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Is there any whatsapp group for eoi 189??


----------



## Julesss (Aug 22, 2018)

Veterinary surgeon no pro-rata 70 points DOE 07.07.18. Hoping for an invite tonight as my current visa expires the 26th of November. I thought O was pretty safe submitting my EOI 5 months before my visa expiring date but now I am scared it may never happen.
Any thoughts?


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hey wht about ur 190 eoi did u apply for any state? people got grants who applied at that time for 190


Nope, i have applied bit later in the month of Jan, but i haven't received invite yet , Just hoping today will be my day.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Julesss said:


> Veterinary surgeon no pro-rata 70 points DOE 07.07.18. Hoping for an invite tonight as my current visa expires the 26th of November. I thought O was pretty safe submitting my EOI 5 months before my visa expiring date but now I am scared it may never happen.
> Any thoughts?


@Julesss - You should get an invite today if the current trends hold.

Non-Pro Rata 70 points should move by approx 1 month from 20Jun to ~20Jul. 

All the best!


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Julesss. I think if there will be same amount of invites as per last round, then you have a good chance of getting invite this round. Cause for the last round, applicants with 70 points and EOI dated 21 June got the invite. With your 7th of July EOI u stand with a good chance. Let me know later if you get it. 





Julesss said:


> Veterinary surgeon no pro-rata 70 points DOE 07.07.18. Hoping for an invite tonight as my current visa expires the 26th of November. I thought O was pretty safe submitting my EOI 5 months before my visa expiring date but now I am scared it may never happen.
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

moe001 said:


> Just wondering if I have any chance of getting 189 invite tonight or few more months? I've checked the Iscah estimate though but a bit confused.
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 07/03/2018
> 70 Points (189)
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)


Hi,
Yes, you have a chance to get it tonight or next month but most probably next month..
Good luck!

My DOE is 08 Feb with 70 points Industrial Engineer.
I hope to be invited tonight!

Good luck to everone!


----------



## Me018 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello! Iscah estimates my invite to come today, Oct 11th at 70 points. I lodged my EOI in july 17. My question is, since my points were updated by skill select on Sept 30, as my years of working experience increased, score went up to 75. Will my queue at 70 last july be moved and now positioned for Sept? Does that mean i have to wait again for the next invite if i do not get to be included in the cut off fot this month's invite? 

Non Pro 
70points in July '18
75points in September'18 as updated by Skillselect

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Me018 said:


> Hello! Iscah estimates my invite to come today, Oct 11th at 70 points. I lodged my EOI in july 17. My question is, since my points were updated by skill select on Sept 30, as my years of working experience increased, score went up to 75. Will my queue at 70 last july be moved and now positioned for Sept? Does that mean i have to wait again for the next invite if i do not get to be included in the cut off fot this month's invite?
> 
> Non Pro
> 70points in July '18
> ...


Yup your DOE is now Sept
But 75 pt is better no?
I mean they will invite all 75 pt till 10 Oct then use the remaining spot for 70 pointer.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyway ISCAH said I'm expected to get an invite today.

233111 Chem Eng
70 point
13/08/18.

Seeing the trend from last round, I am not too optimistic tho.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> Anyway ISCAH said I'm expected to get an invite today.
> 
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 70 point
> ...


I feel you. I'm on the same boat. This round doesn't look bright for us. 

I'm Chem Eng with 70 points on 10th of August.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

I still don't understand last round tho.

Normally it takes 300 to clear of the 75 pts and 10 invitation/day for 70 pts.
last round's movement was bleak for 800 invitations.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> I still don't understand last round tho.
> 
> Normally it takes 300 to clear of the 75 pts and 10 invitation/day for 70 pts.
> last round's movement was bleak for 800 invitations.


I have no clue about that. And there is no explanations at all.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Nope, i have applied bit later in the month of Jan, but i haven't received invite yet , Just hoping today will be my day.



Wish you all the best. Hope to see a movement for 70 points tonight. We will be waiting for your success message tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> Yes, you have a chance to get it tonight or next month but most probably next month..
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Hopefully yeah:fingerscrossed:. But you've got pretty good chance of getting tonight. Good luck!


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

ISCAH said the same to me but I really can't believe it 

233111 Chemical Engineering
70
16 Aug 2018




jacky101010 said:


> Anyway ISCAH said I'm expected to get an invite today.
> 
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 70 point
> ...


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*4h25m and counting*

ray2:


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

It's good to see fellow Chemical Engineers with similar EOI dates!

Wish the best luck for us and all.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

I hope 2613* candidates from Nov- Dec 2017 who got invited for 190 have withdrawn their 189. This would really help in EOI movement to a great extent.

My DOE is 13 Feb 2018.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Wish you all the best. Hope to see a movement for 70 points tonight. We will be waiting for your success message tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro, will post once i get the invite


----------



## Julesss (Aug 22, 2018)

Getting so 😬nervous


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Good luck guys, for today!

Don't panic if it doesn't happen in first few minutes, takes 10-15 mins after 12 AM in Australia for the invite to arrive. 

First, the skillselect page will show apply visa button then few minutes later you will receive a mail. So keep an eye on skillselect and this forum and as soon someone reports that they see the button, everyone else also should.



.


----------



## markopogi (Oct 10, 2018)

waiting for the results as well.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## markopogi (Oct 10, 2018)

so after getting the invite, which documents need to be prepared?


----------



## RJMOHSON (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone 

I’m going to receive a invite tonight (HOPEFULLY) but I’ll not be able to apply visa until mid November I know that I’ll have 60 days to submit visa applications. My concern is that if government changes any rules (5 years regional or something else) will I be affected by that or not. after invitation but before applying the visa (I know that I’ll not be affected after submitting visa application) please help TONY

THANKS


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jacky101010 said:


> I still don't understand last round tho.
> 
> Normally it takes 300 to clear of the 75 pts and 10 invitation/day for 70 pts.
> last round's movement was bleak for 800 invitations.




This 300-350 to clear all 75 and higher points + 10 EOIs of 70 / day predictions were based according to July and August round. 810 just moved 22 days, so now we can say that between May 31- June21, there were 20 EOIs/ day. It's weird to believe. Or else those 810 to non pros are fake. According to previous calculations, it shouldn't have taken more than 550 to clear 22 days movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> This 300-350 to clear all 75 and higher points + 10 EOIs of 70 / day predictions were based according to July and August round. 810 just moved 22 days, so now we can say that between May 31- June21, there were 20 EOIs/ day. It's weird to believe. Or else those 810 to non pros are fake. According to previous calculations, it shouldn't have taken more than 550 to clear 22 days movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!
But someone must be really, really, really bad if they created 260 fake applications!


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> This 300-350 to clear all 75 and higher points + 10 EOIs of 70 / day predictions were based according to July and August round. 810 just moved 22 days, so now we can say that between May 31- June21, there were 20 EOIs/ day. It's weird to believe. Or else those 810 to non pros are fake. According to previous calculations, it shouldn't have taken more than 550 to clear 22 days movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have come across a case on myimmi where a person had created 2 EoI for himself. Same case, same details, but they were 15 days apart. 
No offence to anyone, but I think there are still some dumb people out there who think more EoIs will lead to better chances.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

salbhir said:


> I have come across a case on myimmi where a person had created 2 EoI for himself. Same case, same details, but they were 15 days apart.
> No offence to anyone, but I think there are still some dumb people out there who think more EoIs will lead to better chances.




Seriously!! What kindaa people are they?? How do they complete their degrees?? It's really nonsense.
I think DoHA are working very hard to clear all duplicates EOIs under same name, but seems like they are doing nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jacky101010 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> But someone must be really, really, really bad if they created 260 fake applications!




People are being sick and psycho to just to get invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

My friend has applied for ANZSCO code 262112, IT security specialist, under non pro rata. DOE is 28 Sep, 18 with 75 points.

Can anyone please advice when can he expect an invite?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Best of luck!!

What time the round is 6:30 ist or 7:30 ist

Thanks and Regards


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend has applied for ANZSCO code 262112, IT security specialist, under non pro rata. DOE is 28 Sep, 18 with 75 points.
> 
> ...


Higher chances of receiving it in the upcoming round.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend has applied for ANZSCO code 262112, IT security specialist, under non pro rata. DOE is 28 Sep, 18 with 75 points.
> 
> ...


You will surely get it today. Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*Good luck everyone for today's round.*


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

ANZSCO 261313.Pte A-20,Education - 15,age 30,experience - 10,partner skill - 5.80 points. EOI - 14th Sep. Hoping to get invite in this round


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*thanks*

Thanks Kenuro, 

now it is resolved,

Gosh this made me nervous,

good luck to all!



Kenuro said:


> Hello Ozzzy. I got same issue. Don’t think blank breakdown at the PDF affects the Invitation procedure. I guess as long as status remains submitted and points claimed are reflected correctly, then there is no point to worry. Let’s hope I’m correct and see what happens at midnight 🙂 good luck


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck everyone for today's round!! Less than an hour to go


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Clock has gone so slow .... 

Waiting is such a painful task


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

Will the invite be sent at 12 midnight Australian time ???


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

teny.peter said:


> Will the invite be sent at 12 midnight Australian time ???




Another 35 mins to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

WishLuck said:


> Am waiting for 261313 with 70 points, DOE: 3rd Nov 2017.


Terribly unlucky! The last 261313 70 pointer was invited just three days before your DOE. 

Hope you get your invite today after almost one year.

Please post here if you do. All the best!


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Guys,

Whomever got the invite, Please update in the forum and kindly withdraw the 190 Visa application.

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Silence before the storm!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnadaupendra (Jul 2, 2015)

Good Luck to all Future Australians


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

1 minute!!!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Come one guys, no one yet?


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Someone please open the account!*

:amen:


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> :amen:


Hope you'll see the invite in a few mins!


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*biting*

Biting all my nails


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like have to wait 15 mins more like last time

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

My agent will. Not me.:fingerscrossed:

Relying on this forum for updates!!



mahboob757 said:


> Hope you'll see the invite in a few mins!


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

It feels like a monthly lottery..

Non-pro 70 10.08.18


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Fingers Crossed. Does it usually come at 12am exactly ??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Adau said:


> Fingers Crossed. Does it usually come at 12am exactly ??


Last time it started 15 mins late

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Julesss (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## Me018 (Oct 9, 2018)

None yetttt. Literally shaking


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

anyone?


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

85 accountant got invited DOE 9/10/18


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Invited 263111 70 points DOE 4th april


----------



## tanzimtipu (Feb 8, 2016)

Alhamdulillah. Got the invitation. 75 points 233512. Thanks guys


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Got an invite !!
262112- Non-pro
EOI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 70 points


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Invited

5 August Non pro rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Invited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATN85 (Sep 4, 2018)

invited!! status changed in skillselect. did not receive a mail yet


----------



## Me018 (Oct 9, 2018)

Got mine. Amen!


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Got the invite guys oct 5 2018 - 261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Invited!!


----------



## jonnadaupendra (Jul 2, 2015)

Invited : 263111 : Feb 27 - 70 Points. 

Thank God.. Long Wait Comes to an end.


----------



## Julessss (Sep 10, 2018)

no pro-rata DOE 07.07.18 INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Am invited  Finally after a year wait time.

MY Details:
70 points , 261313, DOE:3rd Nov 2017


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

4th august
2339
invited


----------



## essessp (Jan 26, 2018)

Invited. 261311 DOE 09-09-2018 75 points


----------



## nsathin (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank god.!!! Invited


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

Invited!!! Status changed in Skill Select. Plus a Invitation correspondence.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Got it, 

see my signature for further details

Best


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Any auditor or accountant got invite???


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Got an invite !!
> 
> OI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 70 points


Non Pro right?


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

75 - 31/08/2018 - 261313 invited!!!


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Am invited  Finally after a year wait time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wowww congratulations... Happiest news for me as well....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Invited! 
Industrial Engineer DOI 08.Feb with 70 points!!
So happy!!


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Guys, please update your ANZSCO, EOI DOE, Points as well.

Please, it will be really helpful, better than Immitracker..


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes


jacky101010 said:


> Non Pro right?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

jagan.skumar said:


> Got the invite guys oct 5 2018 - 261312
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you've 75 or more points?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Chemical Engineer (non-pro)
70 points
10.08.2018

got invited!


----------



## ceylannehir (Oct 8, 2018)

INVITED!!!!

Chemical Engineering
70 point
16.08.2018


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Yes


Just to make sure.
Non pro
70 pt
1 sept?


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Got it.


----------



## sksksanjay1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Invited...
ANZSCO code: 261313
Points : 75 (189)
DOE : 23 Aug 2018


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Non pro 70 points doe 21/8/18. Invited


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for October 2018 &lt;==*



Rahul_AUS said:


> Wowww congratulations... Happiest news for me as well....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Got the good news!!!
INVITED!!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes


jacky101010 said:


> Just to make sure.
> Non pro
> 70 pt
> 1 sept?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Am invited  Finally after a year wait time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You’re the very first one invited for 70 points 261313 after November 2017...

Good news for all 70 pointers....Congrats again !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Does that mean that state invitation for 70 pointers, especially for NSW, will be sent ?


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone with oct EOI DOE with 75 points ?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

WishLuck said:


> Am invited  Finally after a year wait time.
> 
> MY Details:
> 70 points , 261313, DOE:3rd Nov 2017


Congrats!

We're hoping to see someone with say Dec 2017 EOI date (70 points), getting Invited.


----------



## maumar_moris (Nov 22, 2017)

*Why no invite?*

Hi Guys,

I applied with 75 points as a business analyst but no invite?

I originally applied on 21/09/2017 with 65 but on 05/09/2018 updated to 75.

When can I expect to get invited?

So frustrating


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Guess this time, non-pro got a lot of invites clearing the wait line from June upto September


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Yes


Thanks,
coz im using agent so unsure


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Any news on Pro-rata, auditor and accountants??


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

INVITED 

Civil Engineer 233211
DOE: 02/09/2018
70pts


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Me doe is 21/09/2018 
Non pro 70 points
But didnt get anything yet


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

R they still sending invites
How long does it take


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

*261313 Invited EOI: 8/22/2018 75 points*

261311 Invited EOI: 8/22/2018 75 points


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Any update on 261111 ?


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

@leaps123 Looks like no invites have been given to accountants, except 85 pointers.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi mate 
What is your doe


----------



## Adityaunique (Oct 10, 2018)

Eoi 5th october developer programmar 261312 75 point invited


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
70 points 
DOE: 26/06/2018

INVITED!


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Adityaunique said:


> Eoi 5th october developer programmar 261312 75 point invited


Great! I hope I get mine as well. 261311 filed on 29th Sep.


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Are the invites still coming or all of you got invited at any particular time ?


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Heria said:


> @leaps123 Looks like no invites have been given to accountants, except 85 pointers.


Bad luck..


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Invited 


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Whats ur EOI DOE??





Divkasi said:


> Invited
> 
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
> ...


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Am invited  Finally after a year wait time.
> 
> MY Details:
> 70 points , 261313, DOE:3rd Nov 2017


Congrats !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Got Invited. Computer and Networks
DOE- 20 Jan-2018


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys,
Just received the invite. 

Code - 224711
EOI - 14 Aug
Points - 70
Non Pro Rata

Will withdraw all other EoI immediately!


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

03/08/2018 Non pro 70points
Invited


----------



## sandy8051 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Invited*

Ict ba - 75
doe: 09/07/2018


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

moe001 said:


> Invited!!


Congrats
looks like mechanical has reached march


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone with 261311 Analyst Programmer with 75 pts, EOI DOE in Oct'18?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

alal121 said:


> Anyone with 261311 Analyst Programmer with 75 pts, EOI DOE in Oct'18?


Dude 70 pointers last year 14dec confirmed.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Really. I should get hold of my agent then.


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

vabhs192003 said:


> Invited!!! Status changed in Skill Select. Plus a Invitation correspondence.


Submitted on 04/10/18 (SE - 75 points) and invited on 10/10. Un-freaking believable:faint:!!!


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Any 261313, 75 pointer with DOE in OCT-18 invited??*

Any 261313, 75 pointer with DOE in OCT-18 invited??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Any 261313, 75 pointer with DOE in OCT-18 invited??


Even 70 pointers till mid December last year confirmed. For your anzsco

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Dude 70 pointers last year 14dec confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Just to confirm, you are saying I should be getting it. Since its my agent handling my case, I have no news.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*SE-261313? 4-OCT Really??*

SE-261313? 4-OCT Really??:faint:




vabhs192003 said:


> Submitted on 04/10/18 (SE - 75 points) and invited on 10/10. Un-freaking believable:faint:!!!


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Any Mechanical Engineers with 70points , who got invitation in today's round?


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Got invited guysssss !!!!!!!

261313
Nov 22- 70 points


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

alal121 said:


> Just to confirm, you are saying I should be getting it. Since its my agent handling my case, I have no news.


If have eoi before that then yes!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

dilip tavva said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers with 70points , who got invitation in today's round?


One guy from March-7 got invited


----------



## lrahC (May 11, 2018)

Invited

241411 Secondary School Teacher Non pro
70pts 11/7


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Just to confirm, you are saying I should be getting it. Since its my agent handling my case, I have no news.


I believe thats what he is saying:cool2:


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Has anyone from June Industrial Engineering/Mech invited ? at 70? 
Do we even hold a chance for this round?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Congratulations for everyone who got invited today. 

And I wish all the best for the rest of you who haven't received an invitation yet.

It has been a relatively a short journey for me but at least I know all the frustrations and worries that you guys had and have. 

I will be leaving this thread and I wish all the best for your future journey.

Cheers


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

Got Invited!!!!!!! 
DOE : 30th jan 2018 
70 points 
Mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

vabhs192003 said:


> Submitted on 04/10/18 (SE - 75 points) and invited on 10/10. Un-freaking believable:faint:!!!



Will some one enlighten the next steps till submitting the ITA application?


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

vabhs192003 said:


> Will some one enlighten the next steps till submitting the ITA application?


There is a separate thread for 189 - Next Steps..

You can find it on 1st or 2nd page of the forum..

Please let me know your 261313 EOI DOE and Time as well. I have 5-OCT 7PM. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks ISCAH, your prediction is on point.
I hope there is nothing wrong with my application and get the confirmation email from my agent tmr.


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> There is a separate thread for 189 - Next Steps..
> 
> You can find it on 1st or 2nd page of the forum..
> 
> Please let me know your 261313 EOI DOE and Time as well. I have 5-OCT 7PM. :fingerscrossed:


Sanjiv, have you not got the invite yet?


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Congratulations everyone 


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

moe001 said:


> Just wondering if I have any chance of getting 189 invite tonight or few more months? I've checked the Iscah estimate though but a bit confused.
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 07/03/2018
> 70 Points (189)
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)


Hey man my eoi is also 7 mqrch 2018...233512
Congratulations!!! I guess i too will get the good news from my agent in morning!!


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Congrats Ram... long awaited right ?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> One guy from March-7 got invited


Are you sure ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sharv said:


> Hey man my eoi is also 7 mqrch 2018...233512
> Congratulations!!! I guess i too will get the good news from my agent in morning!!


These agents are worthless!! Can't they check and inform you now?? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

My agent will get it. I see vaibhav has for 4-Oct.



alal121 said:


> Sanjiv, have you not got the invite yet?


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Whats your EOI DOE??



Divkasi said:


> Congratulations everyone
> 
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
> ...


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> There is a separate thread for 189 - Next Steps..
> 
> You can find it on 1st or 2nd page of the forum..
> 
> Please let me know your 261313 EOI DOE and Time as well. I have 5-OCT 7PM. :fingerscrossed:


DOE is 04/10 around 1:30 AM.  I am a night owl.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Got invited guysssss !!!!!!!
> 
> 261313
> Nov 22- 70 points




Wowww !! another long awaited !!!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Are you sure ?


One more guy March-10 got invite! What's your DOE?


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> My agent will get it. I see vaibhav has for 4-Oct.


Mine is 29th Sep, Analyst Programmer, but can't get hold of the agent. I guess analyst Porgrammer and developer Programmer is the same in terms of invite?


----------



## TinaLe-2112 (May 8, 2018)

Invited
Registered Nurse 70pts, DOE 08/08/18
So happy!!!!!!
Congrats everyone Who got invites today and good luck for everyone waiting for next round!


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

*Mr.*



Rahul_AUS said:


> You’re the very first one invited for 70 points 261313 after November 2017...
> 
> Good news for all 70 pointers....Congrats again !!!!
> 
> ...


Finally got Invited !!! Had been waiting for the 70 points to move by 1 day for last 1 year. 

Congratulations to all who got invited and All d best for those who are waiting for the good news to arrive. Keep Faith.

261313 EOI LOdge : 31st Oct 2017 Points: 70


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

My agent has left for the day and has no access to mails 

I will have to rely on guys getting invites and posting it here 




alal121 said:


> Mine is 29th Sep, Analyst Programmer, but can't get hold of the agent. I guess analyst Porgrammer and developer Programmer is the same in terms of invite?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations everyone who got the invite ! Happy to have you in our forward journey towards the VISA application and eventually the grant.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Invited!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys, all who got invited in today's round please update your case on immitracker as well. Thanks!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## asadnk86 (Jul 28, 2018)

Finally Invited. DOE 24/06/18. Non-Pro 70 points. 

Congratulations to all those who got invitation and Best of luck to the rest.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Congrats Ram... long awaited right ?




Hi Sujeewa,

Yeah indeed it is long waited one and paid off finally. Feeling so lucky to get invitation today while rumours of 5 yrs living in regional is spreading wildly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 14-Jan. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

dilip tavva said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers with 70points , who got invitation in today's round?


Hi Dilip

Are you from swinburne??


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats to all those who got their invites!!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

My friend got invited with 70points in mechanical stream today.

Code: 233512
Doe: 29/03/2018

Congratulations to everyone who got their invitations..!!


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Animesh,, Many congratulations,, great to hear ,, january started moving now..


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Sujeewa,
> 
> Yeah indeed it is long waited one and paid off finally. Feeling so lucky to get invitation today while rumours of 5 yrs living in regional is spreading wildly.
> 
> ...


Of course no one knows what the gov't have in their plans.. better lodge the Visa ASAP. Good luck for the rest of the journey Ram.


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Animesh,, Many congratulations,, great to hear ,, january started moving now..


Thank you. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

OK, looks like some decent movement for non-pros today as well. 
I see a chemical with DOE 16th August, 70 points, and one civil at September 2nd also with 70 points. If that is true, a much better round for non-pros.


----------



## dilip tavva (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes Aviz, I am from Swinburne.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

animeshdada said:


> Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 14-Jan.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


Congrats, this is great news! I'm happy for you, and myself, as the 70 pointers backlog has started to clear!  And how much, Oct 31st, 2017 to at least Jan 14th, 2018.


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Any electrical engineers got invite??


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Congratulations ramramram you have been waiting for long.. All the best mate.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

congrats who got the invite...good luck for lodge and grant


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Congrats, this is great news! I'm happy for you, and myself, as the 70 pointers backlog has started to clear!  And how much, Oct 31st, 2017 to at least Jan 14th, 2018.


Thank you and congrats to you and everyone who had lady luck in favor today! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Will people still keep getting invites for some more hours, or its over for this month ?


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Adau said:


> Will people still keep getting invites for some more hours, or its over for this month ?


It's over


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the invite rahul?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Of course no one knows what the gov't have in their plans.. better lodge the Visa ASAP. Good luck for the rest of the journey Ram.




Thank you Sujeewa!! I will lodge it ASAP. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rishabh25 said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations ramramram you have been waiting for long.. All the best mate.
> ...


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

dilip tavva said:


> Yes Aviz, I am from Swinburne.


HI Dilip

I am aviral. I was your junior in swinburne.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Many many congratulations to all the guys who got their invitation.... 
But it's humble request to withdraw your all other EOI so the people like got a chance...
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Congrats to all who got their invites 
Doe 21/09/2018
Telecom engineer
Non pro with 70 points
So can I expect invite next month
Cheers


----------



## karthikvasu (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats for all those who got invites, please do withdraw all your other EOI


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks bro!! Now backlogs have almost cleared for your EOI!! You are the next to get invited,, you will surely get invited in next round!! 
All the best bro!!

Thank you but I also got the invite.. cheers..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Congratulations to all with an invite!

There are multiple possibilities for how this round went, but according to my calculations, one of them is that approx 2500 got invited with a 40/60 nonpro/pro ratio. This moves the date for non-pro 70 pointers into the first half of September. 

It would be a repeat of the August round, which, let's hope, at last points to some consistency in the rounds that allow us all to get an idea of how to forecast them. We can but hope!


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 05-Jan-2018.


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

Just one request to all who try to 'predict' a timeline - please dont do that. Many like me feel too anxious / excited / frustrated seeing those predictions, which is of no use. Last month Iscah predicted a wait for 6 months in my case. These are all assumptions. Not questioning the intention, whicg is obviously good. But, it's not helping. At least it didn't help me in any shape or form so far. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 05-Jan-2018.


Congrats!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 05-Jan-2018.


Wowww!!! Congrats!! A huge round indeed.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

jagsun said:


> Finally got Invited !!! Had been waiting for the 70 points to move by 1 day for last 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow congrats!!!!! very happy to hear... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Any invites for mechanical engineering 233512??


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 05-Jan-2018.




Woww congratulations....great movement for 261313 70 points...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone around 29th Jan or afte that 2613?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone around 29th Jan or afte that 2613?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Latest we saw is Animeshdada with EOI Jan 14th, 2018, 70 pts, 261313 got Invited.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Wowww!!! Congrats!! A huge round indeed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Woww congratulations....great movement for 261313 70 points...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy


----------



## saigrc1 (Oct 10, 2018)

you should only say mate. did you get the invite or not?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Any idea how many invited under 263111 computer networks and systems engineer?? 

263111 with 65 for 189
Age :- 30
Edu :- 15
PTE :- 20
DOE :- 19-3-2018
Invite :- Awated


----------



## saigrc1 (Oct 10, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone around 29th Jan or afte that 2613?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you get?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

animeshdada said:


> Invited... 261313 - 189 - 70 points - DOE - 14-Jan.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


Plz confirm for my friends that your EOI is Jan 14th, 2018. Earlier, you didn't specify the year.


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

Got invited 😀261313 EOI:sep 14 points 80


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Any idea how many invited under 263111 computer networks and systems engineer??
> 
> 263111 with 65 for 189
> Age :- 30
> ...


Someone with 70 points, EOI June or July 2018 got invited. Please go through all the posts in this thread from page 48, and see if you can find that person.

*Update: On page 48 Sandeep says, "Invited 263111 70 points DOE 4th april"*


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats to all who got the invite. 

EOI- 7/9/2018. 70 points. Non pro rata. 

Hope will get the invite in next round. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Plz confirm for my friends that your EOI is Jan 14th, 2018. Earlier, you didn't specify the year.


Confirmed - DOE 14 Jan, 2018. 261313 - 189 - Invited today. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

animeshdada said:


> Confirmed - DOE 14 Jan, 2018. 261313 - 189 - Invited today.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk




Ao its the lates one?
My one is 29th. 
Cannot get the update now aince went through agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone with 5-10Oct 2018 - 261313 invited??

Please revert. I am living on the edge!!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anyone with 5-10Oct 261313 invited??
> 
> Please revert. I am living on the edge!!!


People got invite till 14/01/2018 with 70 points so if had 75 then you got it too.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

I think some one invited with eoi 5th October.. for 261313


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Folks,

Congrats for all who got accepted, let’s spread the good spirit,

Also those who could not get their invitations, heads-up, the karma will come for you as well,

Wishing to all the best while filling their visa forms,

I truly enjoy this forum, so much of positive attitude.

Now we all go to new part of this forum i guess 🙂

Cheers


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats for all those who got invites, please do withdraw all your other EOI to other with late Doe or low pointers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Any details about who got invited on 5-Oct??



Divkasi said:


> I think some one invited with eoi 5th October.. for 261313
> 
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
> ...


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

It was an another 2500 round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with 5-10Oct 261313 invited??
> ...


I disagree up to some extent, system will not clear till 10th Oct 2018. It seems they had set cut off day of 5th Oct in today's invite. 

So from 5th to 10th Oct 2018 will be picked in next month invite, if 5th is actual cut off.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Meaning 5th included or excluded??



Sharmag said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanjiv1985 said:
> ...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any invites to 2334?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Meaning 5th included or excluded??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems included but which hour of the 5th Oct was set as cut off will be disclosed in official results announcement at month end.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sidpadki said:


> Any invites to 2334?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Haven't seen any yet!! But round was like last one in terms of numbers so people must have got it, please check myimmitracker.com may find someone there who update after getting an invite

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fair point. But how do you arrive at this theory is what I want to understand. 

Why will DoHA keep just 6 days of backlog of 75pointers and give invites to 70 pointers?




Sharmag said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Meaning 5th included or excluded??
> ...


----------



## RJMOHSON (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone 
I received my receipt invitation tonight But I will not be able to apply visa until mid November I know that I have 60 days to submit visa applications. My concern is that if government changes any rules (5 years regional or something else) will I be affected by that or not. after invitation but before applying the visa (I know that I will not be affected after submitting visa application) please help Thanks


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

*eMedicals*

Guys,

May be this is not the right forum, but I have been searching on the web with no luck, is there a timeline by which medicals need to be done after ITA. I am traveling to India in Dec first week, can I wait till that time to get it done from there or should get it done in the UK itself? The difference is the cost which is almost 10 times.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

RJMOHSON said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I received my receipt invitation tonight But I will not be able to apply visa until mid November I know that I have 60 days to submit visa applications. My concern is that if government changes any rules (5 years regional or something else) will I be affected by that or not. after invitation but before applying the visa (I know that I will not be affected after submitting visa application) please help Thanks




Wht is your code, pts and doe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

alal121 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> May be this is not the right forum, but I have been searching on the web with no luck, is there a timeline by which medicals need to be done after ITA. I am traveling to India in Dec first week, can I wait till that time to get it done from there or should get it done in the UK itself? The difference is the cost which is almost 10 times.




There is no such timeline. 
You can do it even after CO request for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Guys,
> 
> May be this is not the right forum, but I have been searching on the web with no luck, is there a timeline by which medicals need to be done after ITA. I am traveling to India in Dec first week, can I wait till that time to get it done from there or should get it done in the UK itself? The difference is the cost which is almost 10 times.


If you have received the invite this round i.e generate the HAP ids first and lodge the visa .you can get the medicals done in India . You have sufficient time before CO takes up your case . 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Fair point. But how do you arrive at this theory is what I want to understand.
> 
> Why will DoHA keep just 6 days of backlog of 75pointers and give invites to 70 pointers?
> 
> ...


This is trend I have seen in last one year. DHA avoid very last week submissions to include in very next one. 

I believe we usually edit newly submitted eois to correct our typos or mistakes. This way system get cleaner up to some extents and avoids wastage of invite.


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Sharmag said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair point. But how do you arrive at this theory is what I want to understand.
> ...


It's could be exclusion of 6 days or two weeks, all dependent on DHA.


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

As per immitracker , someone with 75 points code 261312 and EOI dated 6th Oct was invited as well


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Fair point. But how do you arrive at this theory is what I want to understand.
> 
> Why will DoHA keep just 6 days of backlog of 75pointers and give invites to 70 pointers?




I differ in this view. They have to clear all 75pointers prior to moving to 70 just before invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

i got my invite today as well


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sounds logical.. 🙂



Sharmag said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair point. But how do you arrive at this theory is what I want to understand.
> ...


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Finally received the Invite!!!!

Getting ready with Visa Lodge.


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> If you have received the invite this round i.e generate the HAP ids first and lodge the visa .you can get the medicals done in India . You have sufficient time before CO takes up your case .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks. that helps.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

80 pointer 261313 with DOE 10-OCT-2018 got an invite. Source - Immitracker.. 

So I am trying to be really optimistic n maybe sleep for a while. Tomorrow will check with my agent.



Sanjiv1985 said:


> Sounds logical.. 🙂


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Can't believe 261313 70 pointers moved 2 and a half months to 14th Jan 2018! This is the best news I heard since I launched my EOI. 

Congrats to everyone who received invite today! Please withdraw your 190 EOIs. _/\_


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Can't believe 261313 70 pointers moved 2 and a half months to 14th Jan 2018! This is the best news I heard since I launched my EOI.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who received invite today! Please withdraw your 190 EOIs. _/\_


yes, indeed a very exciting news  never thought 70 pointers will get the invitation for this financial year.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> yes, indeed a very exciting news  never thought 70 pointers will get the invitation for this financial year.


What can we expect in the next few months? More backlog of 70 pointers (2613xx code) to be cleared? My EOI is June 8th, 2018.


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

I got my invite for 189 today. Wasn't expecting it! Had updated my EOI on Sept 11 so was hoping to get a invite in Nov or Dec!

ANZSCO Code: 224711 (Management Consultant)
AGE-30 | EDU-15 | PTE-20 | EXP-5
EOI 189 - 24/08/2018 - 70 pts
EOI 189 - Updated on 11/09/2018 
EOI 190 (NSW) - 26/08/2018 - (70+5) pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - Updated on 11/09/2018
Pre invite received (NSW) - 21/09/2018


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Invited!
> Industrial Engineer DOI 08.Feb with 70 points!!
> So happy!!


Many many congratulations my brother, I knew you will get it soon.
see you won finally,
well deserved one,
I wish you all the very best for your visa process bro.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> What can we expect in the next few months? More backlog of 70 pointers (2613xx code) to be cleared? My EOI is June 8th, 2018.


Based on the last month and today's invitations, 261313 DOE is moving by 2 months as average. If it continues for the next few months, you will get the invitation around Jan 2019. 

If above delays, there is a chance for you to get the invitation from NSW (190) before Dec 2018. (If NSW start to invite 70 pointers this month).


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Based on the last month and today's invitations, 261313 DOE is moving by 2 months as average. If it continues for the next few months, you will get the invitation around Jan 2019.
> 
> If above delays, there is a chance for you to get the invitation from NSW (190) before Dec 2018. (If NSW start to invite 70 pointers this month).


Now 75 pointers cleared they have to send the 190 invite to 70+5. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankaransuresh (Oct 10, 2018)

261112 systems analyst with 75 points EOI updated on 3rd September. Any idea when can I expect an invitation ? 

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Invited!
> Industrial Engineer DOI 08.Feb with 70 points!!
> So happy!!


Congrats... Finally, you deserve this for your hard work  I know you since 2016 when you're trying so hard for PTE and helping others on PTE thread.

Happy for you  Wish you all the very best !!!


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

Got the invitation!!

ANZO 263111 
EOI Submitted: 02/10/2018


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 80 pointer 261313 with DOE 10-OCT-2018 got an invite. Source - Immitracker..
> 
> So I am trying to be really optimistic n maybe sleep for a while. Tomorrow will check with my agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bro, your words are so comforting to read.. 🙂



RockyRaj said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > 80 pointer 261313 with DOE 10-OCT-2018 got an invite. Source - Immitracker..
> ...


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Yes, tension is mounting like anything, waiting for this so called "Golden Email"...Wish everyone all the best.....for tomorrow's round...
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...


Finalllllllllllllly got the "Golden Email" -- Invited with 75 Points....getting ready visa lodge...


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

*Invited*

ANZSCO code : 261313
Points : 70 points
DOE : 26-Dec-2017

I've received the invitation today, Congrats for others who have received an invite, and I wish good luck for others waiting for their turn. All the best!

I want to thanks everyone for creating positive vibes to support long waiting times.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ptp said:


> Invited!!!!!!!!!





Immigrantno1 said:


> Got the good news!!!
> INVITED!!


Congratulations on INVITE!!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

kodaan28 said:


> Now 75 pointers cleared they have to send the 190 invite to 70+5.


That will only happen if all the applicants with 75 points who have been invited to apply for the 189 withdraw their 190 EOIs.
I really hope they will withdraw them asap to give 70 pointers a chance.


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

Got invitation last night

ICT Security Specialist 
points: 70
DOE: 16 August 2018


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Finally got my invitation last night!!

70 points
232111: Architect
DOE: 9 August 2018


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Didn't get the last night invite, 70 pts Forester (234113) DOE 5 Oct 2018.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Next round for sure if the number of invites for non-pro remains same. Assuming the code is non pro.


Satyant said:


> Didn't get the last night invite, 70 pts Forester (234113) DOE 5 Oct 2018.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi All, 

Can we assume all 75 pointers backlogs are cleared.? Can we expect more number of invites for 70 for 2613* in next rounds ?


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Congrats to all who received an invite!
Happy to see Software Engg/Analyst Programmer/Developer queue move to Mid Jan for 70 pointers.
Humble request to everyone who received an invite to withdraw their 190 EOIs.

I applied on June 26. Analyst Programmer. 70 points. Hope that I get invited in December/Jan round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

As being a good citizen, I have withdrawn all my EOIs for 190.

Cheers!!
All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ramramram222 said:


> As being a good citizen, I have withdrawn all my EOIs for 190.
> 
> Cheers!!
> All the best!!


Thanks for being a good citizen. 🙂
I hope everyone else follows your example.


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks, hope so. Yes it is a non pro-rata.


----------



## insider2195 (Aug 28, 2018)

*Received invite*

Invitation received today:

75 points, ICT Business Analyst(261111), DOE: 14-July-2018


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

As 70 pointers started getting invites. Could you please let me know by when I will receive an invitation for the below given timeline.

Occupation - Analyst Programmer(261311)
Points - 70
Date of effect - 11th April 2018

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

dilip tavva said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers with 70points , who got invitation in today's round?


Yes I got mine. DOE: 07/03/18


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys, 

Should we submit latest pte results in eoi.
Lets say I have 65 in first attempt, but 60 in second attempt.
Can I still include my first attempt results and claim points.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys,
> 
> Should we submit latest pte results in eoi.
> Lets say I have 65 in first attempt, but 60 in second attempt.
> ...


Any of the pte test can be used for migration purposes. No need/point updating it if point are not increasing!! It will only disturb your doe without any positive impact on total points.
So if you got 65+ each in first attempt and less than that later you can still use first one.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

kodaan28 said:


> Any of the pte test can be used for migration purposes. No need/point updating it if point are not increasing!! It will only disturb your doe without any positive impact on total points.
> So if you got 65+ each in first attempt and less than that later you can still use first one.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you very much kodaan!

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

Got the invite last night,

ICT security 262112, EOI Applied on 11th july, 70 points.

Thanks to this group as it helped me a lot, Thanks everyone


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Guys,
> 
> May be this is not the right forum, but I have been searching on the web with no luck, is there a timeline by which medicals need to be done after ITA. I am traveling to India in Dec first week, can I wait till that time to get it done from there or should get it done in the UK itself? The difference is the cost which is almost 10 times.


You can wait but please make sure other docs are submitted.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Congrats everybody! Glad to see the queue moving for 70 pointers.


----------



## Kelly Annie (Aug 18, 2016)

Kelly Annie said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI initally submitted on 17/01/2018 for System analyst role with 70 points
> EOI updated on 27/09/2018 for Software engineer role with 75 points.
> ...


I got the invitation!


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Congrats to all who received the invite . Seems like a big round . 
Waiting to see the unofficial ISCAH results .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats to all who received the invite . Seems like a big round .
> Waiting to see the unofficial ISCAH results .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




It appears to me now it is over 2500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got the invite.!!!!

Could anyone please let me know when will I be getting an invite based on the details below,
EOI DOE : 9th feb 2018
EOI 189 : 70 points
ANSCO code: 261311(Analyst Programmer) 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

If the current invitation trend stays for next round then you have a high chance of an invitation 



manjusha said:


> Congrats to everyone who got the invite.!!!!
> 
> Could anyone please let me know when will I be getting an invite based on the details below,
> EOI DOE : 9th feb 2018
> ...


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Kelly Annie said:


> I got the invitation!





Kelly Annie said:


> I got the invitation!


It was matter of time with 75 points, probably would have got invited with 70 as well with DOE in Jan 2018.


----------



## HeidiDD (Sep 29, 2017)

233411 Electronics Engineer 
75 points (189)
EOI DOE 19/09/2018
Invited 11/10/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Guys
Had submitted EOI on 30 August however, since my experience changed in October hence, it got auto updated on 7 oct.

Points - 70 
Can someone please confirm what would the Effective date that will be considered for Invite?


----------



## janeyre (May 26, 2017)

Hi Im new to this forum and overwhelmed by the knowlege shared here. Can you guy advise if Management Accountant is same as Accountant general. I applied under Management Accountant with 80 pts since Aug 30 and also applied for 190 NSW. any ideas on the chance I will get invited soon? Many thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi Guys
> Had submitted EOI on 30 August however, since my experience changed in October hence, it got auto updated on 7 oct.
> 
> Points - 70
> Can someone please confirm what would the Effective date that will be considered for Invite?


7th October. What's your anzsco?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ralias-immigration-continue-pm-scott-morrison

Bad news for all of us. The number of Skilled Independent invitation last fiscal year was 16,000. If it remains the same this fiscal year, that will be 1300 invites per month. Ouch.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

7-Oct, 75 Points, SE-261313 Invited

Source - Immitracker

Still waiting for my agent to call back. 🙂


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

With this news, could anyone tell me if it is possible for me to get invitation for Accountant general at 80 points next round? DOE is 21st July 2018. 

I am only 12 days apart from the current cut off 6th July 2018 (I got this cut off info from agent’s post) 

So worry that they may just invite 85s. 😞 😞 😞





lupilipid said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ralias-immigration-continue-pm-scott-morrison
> 
> Bad news for all of us. The number of Skilled Independent invitation last fiscal year was 16,000. If it remains the same this fiscal year, that will be 1300 invites per month. Ouch.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> 7-Oct, 75 Points, SE-261313 Invited
> 
> Source - Immitracker
> 
> Still waiting for my agent to call back. 🙂




Congratulations 


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Hi, 

I found from a WhatsApp group that, 70 pointer, for 261311, with EOI 17th Jan 2018 got invited.


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Guys, congrats to every one who received the ITA! So now is the time to *withdraw the 190 EOIs*!!!


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found from a WhatsApp group that, 70 pointer, for 261311, with EOI 17th Jan 2018 got invited.


Is it true?


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Just now my agent confirmed.I have also invited.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

arunhero said:


> Just now my agent confirmed.I have also invited.


Congrats buddy.
Can you share your anzco code, points and doe?


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

ANZCO: 261313 
POINTS: 
-80 (189)
DOE (189)- 9 Oct 2018
PTE- 20 POINTS
AGE-30 POINTS
EDUCATION-15 POINTS
EXPERIENCE -10 POINTS
PARTNER SKILL - 5 POINTS


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Received news from my agent.

I got INVITED!! 

Officially he's checking now about nitty gritties n will re confirm.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally got the confirmation from my agent!
Chem Eng-Non Pro-70 pt-13 Aug

ISCAH estimates 2500 invitation with 1700:800
If its true, then something was fishy last round.
11 sept - 810 - 22 days
11 oct - 800 - 74 days


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

jacky101010 said:


> Finally got the confirmation from my agent!
> 
> Chem Eng-Non Pro-70 pt-13 Aug
> 
> ...




I believe it is more than 2500 since there is quite a lot of 70 pointers invited compared to last round and quite a good day movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

ICT Security 
Non pro doe 05/10/2018 with 70 points

Can I expect an invite in next round ?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Received news from my agent.
> 
> I got INVITED!!
> 
> Officially he's checking now about nitty gritties n will re confirm.




I did indicated that to you yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Phew, got the invitation,now onto the next step.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ISCAH Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th October 2018
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Our estimate is around 2500 invites.

Pro Rata Occupations look to have been given about 1700 places and Non Pro Rata Occupations about 800 of the invites

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/11thOctober2018Estimates.png



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who got the invite!


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*70 pts No Invite 261313 15 Nov 2017*

I haven't got an invite with 70 points for 261313 . My EOI lodged date for 189 is 15/November/2017. Iscah reports estimates upto 14 Jan 2018. This is worrying.

Cleo


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

cleojames10 said:


> I haven't got an invite with 70 points for 261313 . My EOI lodged date for 189 is 15/November/2017. Iscah reports estimates upto 14 Jan 2018. This is worrying.
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo




Did your points changed after lodging?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Got the invite. 
External Auditor- DOE- 01.06.2018-80 points.
Thanks for all the support. 
This forum was quite a support during all the tough times.
Good luck and prayers to all pals awaiting next round.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

cleojames10 said:


> I haven't got an invite with 70 points for 261313 . My EOI lodged date for 189 is 15/November/2017. Iscah reports estimates upto 14 Jan 2018. This is worrying.
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo




Does your points changed ???


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 5
Total 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

cleojames10 said:


> I haven't got an invite with 70 points for 261313 . My EOI lodged date for 189 is 15/November/2017. Iscah reports estimates upto 14 Jan 2018. This is worrying.
> 
> Cleo


Bro,
check your eoi date of effect once more. You may have lodged in November but could have updated eoi. Please check, make sure date of effect is still 15th November.
If it is, then there is something unnatural.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Does your points changed ???
> 
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
> ...


The invitation is based on your Date of Effect. This changes when your points change. In other words if you claim more points the date those points are added will be you new date. It is also possible to loose points after a while, such as your age falling into a lower bracket.


----------



## beetle00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

beetle00 said:


> Hello Guys, I would just like to ask if the display on my EOI points breakdown is correct. I have no experience at all in Australia however under the criteria of "Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.", it says that I have less than 1 year with 0 point. Is this the same for everyone else with no experience at Australia? Thank you.


That is correct.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

It's Official now! INVITED!!

Thanks for the moral support yesterday guys!! 🙂

Congrats to all who received invites.
Praying for all others to receive in the next round itself!! 





RockyRaj said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Received news from my agent.
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congrats... Finally, you deserve this for your hard work  I know you since 2016 when you're trying so hard for PTE and helping others on PTE thread.
> 
> Happy for you  Wish you all the very best !!!


Thank you bro for your kind words! I wish you all the best!


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscah Australian Migration

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions
----------------------------------------------------------------

Here are Iscah's latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation from TODAY - 11th October 2018. Depending on when you lodged your EOI, what the effect date is and the occupation.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/October11thPredictiions2018.png




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

cleojames10 said:


> I haven't got an invite with 70 points for 261313 . My EOI lodged date for 189 is 15/November/2017. Iscah reports estimates upto 14 Jan 2018. This is worrying.
> 
> Cleo


Bro, Did you checked your DOE. What's the update

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

My agency is so ****, they can't confirm officially my status, but unofficially they told me its in the list. Such a shame.

Analyst Programmer, 75 pts, EOI DOE: 29th Sep


----------



## utsav1981 (Oct 11, 2018)

hello guys, need suggestion, anzco code is 261313 and total 75 points, doe was 17-sep-2018, still checked with agent today and no invite, could there be some other criteria being checked or the invites could come later in the day as well, a bit confused


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

utsav1981 said:


> hello guys, need suggestion, anzco code is 261313 and total 75 points, doe was 17-sep-2018, still checked with agent today and no invite, could there be some other criteria being checked or the invites could come later in the day as well, a bit confused


I think it should have come in one go and no, there is no other criteria being used.

Perhaps ask your agent to send you the copy of the skillselect EOI and double check yourself?


----------



## utsav1981 (Oct 11, 2018)

sure will do thx


----------



## utsav1981 (Oct 11, 2018)

btw, i did have one other query, i have nsw 190 invite that i got 4-oct but did not file application yet, could that be reason why i am not considered for 189, just curious


----------



## suhasmuralidhara (Aug 11, 2017)

HI guys,

I see that as per MyImmiTracker, I see a case with points 70 and job code same as mine i.e 261313 with EOI on 17/01/2018 (just one day before me  ) has been invited.

What do you guys think of my chances in next round?

Regards,

189 - 
Points 70
Occup Code - 261313
EOI Date - 18/01/2018
Status - Submitted


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

utsav1981 said:


> btw, i did have one other query, i have nsw 190 invite that i got 4-oct but did not file application yet, could that be reason why i am not considered for 189, just curious


It cannot be the reason since it is allowed to have multiple EOI, and the best is to show a screenshot of the EOI page which consultant might have sent to you here so that others can analyze. 
If there is a missing invitation that easily can be assumed as the change in the EOI date. one reason can be the consultant who has forgot to update or he may have changed something so that there is a change in the point, so the date.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

suhasmuralidhara said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I see that as per MyImmiTracker, I see a case with points 70 and job code same as mine i.e 261313 with EOI on 17/01/2018 (just one day before me  ) has been invited.
> 
> ...


Why do you doubt? there is no doubt in that you will get your invite if your date one day ahead.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like quite an optimistic outlook on Iscah to me. I'd love it to be an accurate forecast, but for it to pan out, there would need to be a total of about 28000+ invites this year. That would be a big policy change from last year when the DHA have given no indication that they will do it.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Got Invited Finally details in my signature


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Iscah Australian Migration
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


If we had applied for state sponsorship, would we not get the189 invite? If this is true, then I believe this data might be right.

My EOI date is 02Mar18, so according to the document I should have got the invite by now, which I did not, so guessing since my application its filled, I did not get the invite.

Other data's on my case is in my signature.

Best Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Invited*

Finally got the email Invited. Yeeee...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Points: 75
Age: 30, Edu: 15, Exp: 10, PTE: 20 1st Attempt 
EOI 189: 29-SEP-2018


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Spouse English Assessment*

Sorry guys, another non relevant question. But since you guys are so knowledgable, I thought of asking it here.

My wife has not given PTE and IELTS and obviously I am not claming partner points. So how do I show her English qualification. My agent tells me its better she gives PTE. So wanted to check with you guys. Even if she gives PTE whats the minimum score?

Thanks in advance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261311 (Analyst Programmer), 75 pts, DOE EOI: 11th October.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Sorry guys, another non relevant question. But since you guys are so knowledgable, I thought of asking it here.
> 
> My wife has not given PTE and IELTS and obviously I am not claming partner points. So how do I show her English qualification. My agent tells me its better she gives PTE. So wanted to check with you guys. Even if she gives PTE whats the minimum score?
> 
> ...


She needs to score 30 each in all 4 modules in PTE-A, you can confirm that here. It'll be a piece of cake, don't worry.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> She needs to score 30 each in all 4 modules in PTE-A, you can confirm that here. It'll be a piece of cake, don't worry.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Sorry guys, another non relevant question. But since you guys are so knowledgable, I thought of asking it here.
> 
> My wife has not given PTE and IELTS and obviously I am not claming partner points. So how do I show her English qualification. My agent tells me its better she gives PTE. So wanted to check with you guys. Even if she gives PTE whats the minimum score?
> 
> ...


You can get Proof of Functional English letter from her college or University. That should be fine. I have attached a sample format.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Thanks for the reply.




Hi,
PtE is not required .. get a certificate from her college mentioning that medium of study is English .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

alal121 said:


> Sorry guys, another non relevant question. But since you guys are so knowledgable, I thought of asking it here.
> 
> My wife has not given PTE and IELTS and obviously I am not claming partner points. So how do I show her English qualification. My agent tells me its better she gives PTE. So wanted to check with you guys. Even if she gives PTE whats the minimum score?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's better, if you are overseas as getting a certificate from the school/uni with english medium, is tedious process. 

I did the same.


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

*Iscah latest estimates*

Iscah has provided their latest estimates. Thank you Iscah!

I think it still needs to be changed though as I am a 65 pointer NPR with DOE of Oct 5, 2017 and Iscah's estimates says I should be invited already, but in actual, I havent received any invite yet.

Does anyone have the same experience? Or any 65pointers here NPR who lodged 12 months ago who has been invited?

Thanks!


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

kirumaha27 said:


> You can get Proof of Functional English letter from her college or University. That should be fine. I have attached a sample format.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Might as well give PTE since we are out of India.


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

kirumaha27 said:


> You can get Proof of Functional English letter from her college or University. That should be fine. I have attached a sample format.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a follow up, is this required from both graduation and post graduation universities or just the masters college is fine?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Randynineohone said:


> Iscah has provided their latest estimates. Thank you Iscah!
> 
> I think it still needs to be changed though as I am a 65 pointer NPR with DOE of Oct 5, 2017 and Iscah's estimates says I should be invited already, but in actual, I havent received any invite yet.
> 
> ...


Yes this looks like a small error in their table. Until all the 70 pointers are cleared, the 65s won't move. With another month next month, like the one we just had, there's a chance a few 65 pointers may get invited. I don't know if that will happen but if it does you should be one of the first to get it.


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

alal121 said:


> Just a follow up, is this required from both graduation and post graduation universities or just the masters college is fine?


From DIBP website - 'Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.'

Sorry as I'm not sure about this. According to DIBP, atleast two years is required. So I guess PG should be fine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alal121 (Oct 6, 2018)

kirumaha27 said:


> alal121 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a follow up, is this required from both graduation and post graduation universities or just the masters college is fine?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Exactly.. 

I will do the same..

Link below for details..
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english




kirumaha27 said:


> alal121 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, another non relevant question. But since you guys are so knowledgable, I thought of asking it here.
> ...


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Software Engineer 80 points invited phew


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

I need some help regarding the passport. I have to apply for new passport as it will be expiring in January,2019. Is it mandatory to update my spouse name in the passport? I know the govt. has made its declaration negating the same but I need to be sure about this before I apply as I dnt want any hiccups (for my wife and myself)while lodging the visa because of this. 

Secondly,can I apply for my mother's travel visa asa I get my visa stamped?

Regards


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> I need some help regarding the passport. I have to apply for new passport as it will be expiring in January,2019. Is it mandatory to update my spouse name in the passport? I know the govt. has made its declaration negating the same but I need to be sure about this before I apply as I dnt want any hiccups (for my wife and myself)while lodging the visa because of this.
> 
> Secondly,can I apply for my mother's travel visa asa I get my visa stamped?
> 
> Regards


getting spouse name in passport would act as another proof of relationship along with marriage certificate.

if you ask me, yes get the spouse name added in passport.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

*Just joined*

Hi Guys.
I just started the process

Overall Points - 75
Stream - 261311

I have few queries to start with - 
- Is it optimistic to anticipate invite sometimes soon in next round? 
- Just heard from someone that you need to have some functional english language proof for spouse if you don't wish to have her take English test. Is it so, if so can anyone provide its template pls?
- Whats the process of taking PCC from India. I am currently based out of USA, can it be done online? Hope it doesn't require physical presence in India.

Thanks in advance


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> She needs to score 30 each in all 4 modules in PTE-A, you can confirm that here. It'll be a piece of cake, don't worry.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


correction.. Overall score should be 30..

"A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."


----------



## skr85 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Claim partner points*

Hi,

My application is for ANZCO code 261313 Software Engineer, while my partner's code is 135112 ICT Project Manager. Below are the details: 

Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313
List:	MLTSSL
Visa subclasses : 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M)

Occupation: ICT Project Manager
ANZSCO Code: 135112
List:	STSOL
Visa subclasses : 190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S)


However, I noticed that we have different Skill Occupation List, and 135112 does not has 189 subclass.

Will I be able to claim 5 partner points?

Appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

skr85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application is for ANZCO code 261313 Software Engineer, while my partner's code is 135112 ICT Project Manager. Below are the details:
> 
> ...


Since your spouse has an occupation code not listed under MLTSSL, you can only claim spouse points for 190 and not 189.


----------



## skr85 (Jun 13, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Since your spouse has an occupation code not listed under MLTSSL, you can only claim spouse points for 190 and not 189.


Okay noted, thank you so much!


----------



## Vvvs (Oct 12, 2018)

Any scope for 189 with 65 points (pte20, exp 15points ) ?


----------



## Vvvs (Oct 12, 2018)

Any 65pointers got invite in this round for 189 ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vvvs said:


> Any 65pointers got invite in this round for 189 ?


No.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I sent an email to ISCAH to check how long it can take to get an invite. They replied " Not before July 2019". Is it true? can it take this long?


ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST - 262112 (Non pro)
DOE - 05/10/2018
POINTS - 70


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I sent an email to ISCAH to check how long it can take to get an invite. They replied " Not before July 2019". Is it true? can it take this long?
> 
> 
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST - 262112 (Non pro)
> ...


Please re-check iscah's estimation timelines. Yours is Non prorated occupation. So you should get invite in the next round with 70 points. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Please re-check iscah's estimation timelines. Yours is Non prorated occupation. So you should get invite in the next round with 70 points.
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


I checked. According to their post, I should get it in next round. But they emailed me not before July 2019. I am so worried now.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I sent an email to ISCAH to check how long it can take to get an invite. They replied " Not before July 2019". Is it true? can it take this long?
> 
> 
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST - 262112 (Non pro)
> ...


Pls check









261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Pls check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already checked this table. But I don't know why they emailed me that ' not before July 2019'


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I already checked this table. But I don't know why they emailed me that ' not before July 2019'


They might have mis-read your occupation code to 261112

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,
long time reader here, been in Australia since end of 2016 on working holiday, silently following this forum since 2017, and been on 457 visa since 2018, as didn't have a chance to score a PR invitation. First of all, thanks everyone for being so active and sharing so much useful information 🙂
I decided to finally post something as after the recent invitation round things are starting to get serious for me in terms of PR and I expect an invitation either in December or January with the following EOI:
ANZSCO 261312
DoE 2 May 2018
70 points for 189
PTE 90/90/90/90 on first attempt after only 3 hours of sleep

Finally, I have a question to all the experts here: I'm planning to apply together with my wife and was wondering if she has to redo her English test. She scored R17/L24/S26/W25 in TOEFL iBT in May 2016, which is enough to prove Competent English until May 2019 (3 years validity for proving competent level). But dependant applicants have to prove functional English, which only allows one year old test results. TOEFL itself, by looking at the result letter, is valid for 2 years.
So since she has proven competent English, does it give her 3 years of validity, 2 because it says so on the TOEFL paper, or does she need to redo the test because the DoHA wants functional (less than competent) and is absolutely crazy?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> They might have mis-read your occupation code to 261112
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


I did not put the code in email. I put the name of the occupation. Waiting for their reply.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vladroid said:


> Hi everyone,
> long time reader here, been in Australia since end of 2016 on working holiday, silently following this forum since 2017, and been on 457 visa since 2018, as didn't have a chance to score a PR invitation. First of all, thanks everyone for being so active and sharing so much useful information 🙂
> I decided to finally post something as after the recent invitation round things are starting to get serious for me in terms of PR and I expect an invitation either in December or January with the following EOI:
> ANZSCO 261312
> ...


Spouse English test has to be within 12 months of visa lodgement date. So if you are expecting invite soon you wife may give test now. Earlier language test wouldn't work. Other thing you can do is submit a letter from her University specifying that her studies were completely in English language. It will be fine too. But if this is not an option then she has to sit again for English test. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

261313 - 70 points, PTE -20 

I prefer 189 over 190, I have my EOI for 189 dated 10th April which is like less than 3 months from the previous invite round.

I have two separate EOIs for NSW / VIC, can I suspend those EOIs, for now, to wait for 189 and resume it sometime later if something happens?

Experts please advise.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Spouse English test has to be within 12 months of visa lodgement date. So if you are expecting invite soon you wife may give test now. Earlier language test wouldn't work. Other thing you can do is submit a letter from her University specifying that her studies were completely in English language. It will be fine too. But if this is not an option then she has to sit again for English test.


Thanks for the reply! Does it say so anywhere on the home affairs website? This seems super weird because that would mean even if a secondary applicant has Superior English, the test would have to be less than a year back compared to 3 years for a primary applicant. Basically just a matter of cost, as super easy to pass functional English, but still very annoying.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ldsekar2406 said:


> 261313 - 70 points, PTE -20
> 
> I prefer 189 over 190, I have my EOI for 189 dated 10th April which is like less than 3 months from the previous invite round.
> 
> ...


There are no experts when it comes to predictions on invites. Nobody can do that. Only DoHA knows what the numbers will be for next round and whole fy. On 9th people were assuming that this round there will be a cut down/drop off after the news of migrants being sent to bushes surfaced but when the round happened it was the biggest round of this year for both pro rata and non pro rata occupation. So this time DHA gave us a pleasant surprise!!  
And also there is no certainty that future rounds will be similar or number will be reduced. As you would have already made up your mind and i am assuming that ultimately your are going to relocate to Sydney/Melbourne so even if you get state invites it's like a 189 invite for you. So keep your EOIs active and take whatever you get first!! If DHA do what they did last year but suddenly reducing number of invites then you may have to wait a long long time before getting invited and who knows what policy changes may come into effect by that time. A bird in hand is worth more than two in the bush!! 
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vladroid said:


> Thanks for the reply! Does it say so anywhere on the home affairs website? This seems super weird because that would mean even if a secondary applicant has Superior English, the test would have to be less than a year back compared to 3 years for a primary applicant. Basically just a matter of cost, as super easy to pass functional English, but still very annoying.


Please check attached screenshot.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> There are no experts when it comes to predictions on invites. Nobody can do that. Only DoHA knows what the numbers will be for next round and whole fy. On 9th people were assuming that this round there will be a cut down/drop off after the news of migrants being sent to bushes surfaced but when the round happened it was the biggest round of this year for both pro rata and non pro rata occupation. So this time DHA gave us a pleasant surprise!!
> And also there is no certainty that future rounds will be similar or number will be reduced. As you would have already made up your mind and i am assuming that ultimately your are going to relocate to Sydney/Melbourne so even if you get state invites it's like a 189 invite for you. So keep your EOIs active and take whatever you get first!! If DHA do what they did last year but suddenly reducing number of invites then you may have to wait a long long time before getting invited and who knows what policy changes may come into effect by that time. A bird in hand is worth more than two in the bush!!
> Cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi Thanks for your reply

I agree with your opinion.. but my question is whether can i suspend my EOI (190) and resume it again if i want ...?

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply
> 
> I agree with your opinion.. but my question is whether can i suspend my EOI (190) and resume it again if i want ...?
> 
> Thanks


You can do it. No issue. Eoi doe will remain same by doing so.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You can do it. No issue. Eoi doe will remain same by doing so.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Nice to know ..Thank u


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Thanks for the reply! Does it say so anywhere on the home affairs website? This seems super weird because that would mean even if a secondary applicant has Superior English, the test would have to be less than a year back compared to 3 years for a primary applicant. Basically just a matter of cost, as super easy to pass functional English, but still very annoying.


I used my IELTS result from September 2017 but I also have a (very expensive) letter from my university that the course was in English.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

I received an invite. 70pts, 233111 (Chemical engineer). I have in total 45 months of chemical engineer exp, i have given myself 5 points for it. Is it correct ? Heard in IT they cut 2 years from your total exp to give you points. So in order to get 5 points i should have 5 years of exp. Is it the same in chemical engineer profile too ?

What do I do here? How is chemical engineering work experience judged post invite?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sagargarg said:


> I received an invite. 70pts, 233111 (Chemical engineer). I have in total 45 months of chemical engineer exp, i have given myself 5 points for it. Is it correct ? Heard in IT they cut 2 years from your total exp to give you points. So in order to get 5 points i should have 5 years of exp. Is it the same in chemical engineer profile too ?
> 
> What do I do here? How is chemical engineering work experience judged post invite?


You need to have a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia before you can claim points for experience. Do you have that? If not you won't be able to apply for the visa.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

My EOI is expired along with my Assessment. What should I do now?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sagargarg said:


> I received an invite. 70pts, 233111 (Chemical engineer). I have in total 45 months of chemical engineer exp, i have given myself 5 points for it. Is it correct ? Heard in IT they cut 2 years from your total exp to give you points. So in order to get 5 points i should have 5 years of exp. Is it the same in chemical engineer profile too ?
> 
> What do I do here? How is chemical engineering work experience judged post invite?


You get 5 points for 3 years of overseas experience. Didn't you apply for RSEA along with MSA assessment?? 
Engineer's Australia don't deduct any experience from your total experience as long as you provide all the required documents.
Although it is not compulsory to assess your experience from EA to claim experience points but still it is recommended to do it to be on safe side. If during visa lodging process you can provide all the docs (R&R letter, EPF contribution, form 26AS, pay slips, offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter if any, experience letter, form 16, bank statements) covering all the period for which you claimed points you are fine, but your core work must be related to the choose Anzsco. On a personal note I would first assess my experience then I will claim points because it is always better to spend some $$$ and have peace of mind rather than risking getting a visa refusal if they aren't satisfied with the claim you made. All being said and done there have been instances where people didn't assessed their experience and claimed points for it and got their visa grant. If you search on the forum also and there are some cases but not many. Also consult with a MARA agent and clarify all these things before lodging the visa. Only they can guide you and help you to make a right decision.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

khurrammhd said:


> My EOI is expired along with my Assessment. What should I do now?


Get a fresh assessment and lodge a fresh EOI. EOI gets expired after 2 years if you can't get an invite in that time frame. So increase your points by getting PTE79+/IELTS 8each and then lodge to have a better chance.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi I have submitted my EOI under software engineer 70 points 189 75 points 190 NSW on 29/8/2108 in your opinion which will come first and approximately when I can get it PTE 10 points thx


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Spouse English test has to be within 12 months of visa lodgement date. So if you are expecting invite soon you wife may give test now. Earlier language test wouldn't work. Other thing you can do is submit a letter from her University specifying that her studies were completely in English language. It will be fine too. But if this is not an option then she has to sit again for English test.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi buddy,
Maybe you know it.
Can I provide the PTE test result for my wife (functional English) during visa processing or should we provide it already while applying along with all other documents?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy,
> Maybe you know it.
> Can I provide the PTE test result for my wife (functional English) during visa processing or should we provide it already while applying along with all other documents?


No need to provide it in advance, you can do it after visa lodgement. Recently one of my friend who is also an active member here lodged his Visa in may end and submitted her spouse's PTE in September start. So that is not an issue. 
However it may delay your grant, I am not so sure about this but as per logic submitting all docs at one go should get visa faster than submitting documents in installments & after some time of all other docs. But you are fine if you are submitting all other docs now submit spouse's PTE later. Even if CO comes back to you asking for it they give you one month time and you provide required in that time frame.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Also take advice from other senior members. 
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

amit2611 said:


> correction.. Overall score should be 30..
> 
> "A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."


My bad, I misunderstood it.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> My EOI is expired along with my Assessment. What should I do now?


Hi Khurram,

I'd suggest you to take PTE-A, try and score 79 in each. If you could do that, you'll be in a much better shape, and get invite in next round of invitation or the month after that.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Points after lodging the VISA*

I have a query that once we logged VISA application do we still need to worry about points? I got an invite under 189 on 10th October and planning to lodge the application. Since it takes around 9-11 months for visa allotment there are chances that by that time I may lose points for my age. Does it really affect the VISA grant or the points are required till the time VISA is logged and not at the time of grant?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

malik_mca said:


> I have a query that once we logged VISA application do we still need to worry about points? I got an invite under 189 on 10th October and planning to lodge the application. Since it takes around 9-11 months for visa allotment there are chances that by that time I may lose points for my age. Does it really affect the VISA grant or the points are required till the time VISA is logged and not at the time of grant?


You only need to prove claimed points till the date of ITA. Once you get it, EOI is freezed and any change in points that would have happened otherwise will not affect you. Suppose there would have been a points deduction day after getting ITA due to age, but you get invited already a day before, it will not affect you. 

In simple words you are safe!! No need to worry!! 
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

*Are tax documents critical for employment evidence?*

Hi guys,

I got my ITA during this round.

I have a total of 5 employments which I will claim points for. For the last 3 of the employment, I have tax statements, reference letter, salary slip and bank accounts statements, basically everything needed. (and this covers 6 of 9 years)

However, for the other 2 I have the following only AND THIS IS WHERE i NEED YOUR ADVICE IF THIS SUFFICES:
Job 2- I have one of the two IT returns, joining and leaving letter, affidavit from manager, salary slips, bank account statements
Job 1- 1 year tenure and the very first job- Affidavit from manager, salary slips, joining letter, bank account statement. Please note that this job has been deducted by VETASSESS as a learning experience and not claiming points for this one.

DO you think these documents are good? Or IT Returns are mandatory. I have lost the paper returns and PF is no longer accessible. 
Also, for the first job I got no points and not claiming it, so do I still need all possible documents? 

Please help.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Guys

I got my engineering degree assessed from EA almost one year back. Now i want to get my experience assessed,how can i do that??


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Invite received*

EOI 189- 21/12/2018
Point 70
Invite -11/10/2018


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need small help filling form 1221.

Q.16 Have you previous held Australian visa?

Do I need to mention all my previous student visas granted from New Delhi and Australia and Temporary visa 485 as well?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > I received an invite. 70pts, 233111 (Chemical engineer). I have in total 45 months of chemical engineer exp, i have given myself 5 points for it. Is it correct ? Heard in IT they cut 2 years from your total exp to give you points. So in order to get 5 points i should have 5 years of exp. Is it the same in chemical engineer profile too ?
> ...


I didn't apply for RSEA. I read on many forums that work ex assessment can be done when u lodge the visa application so didn't get it done. I have my offer and relieving letters, IT returns and a few payslips of each tenure. Would these suffice?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need small help filling form 1221.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to list all your temporary visas.


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have a query. Could any of you please answer.
Assuming the number of invites will remain as per the last 2 rounds, i am expecting an invite in 11 Nov round.
But my concern is, my ACS will expire on 16 Nov.
Is it ok if i file application after 16 Nov? (i assume to get PCC, medicals, etc done, it would take minimum 1 week)


Please help!


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## Maya189 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi guys, Please help. What is form 1221? I only can see form 80 in my REQUIRED documents list. I am applying within Australia. Is that the reason I didn't get form 1221? Or does everyone needs to fill 1221 as well? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, you need to list all your temporary visas.




Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need quick help regarding 
" Notification of Changes in Circumstances".

I am gonna change my current Full time job's status to CASUAL from the job I have claimed experience points and joining another full time
Job. 
I found we can easily inform Immigration just by clicking Update details➡Notifications of changes in circumstances. 
But my concern is - do I need to submit 1022 form as well ?
I am not founding any form 1022 requirement while updating details.

Please help me.

Cheers 
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am still waiting for my PCC and Medicals to be done. Can I pay the fee and upload documents for PCC or should I wait until PCC is done and upload documents and pay the fee ? 

Please advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for my PCC and Medicals to be done. Can I pay the fee and upload documents for PCC or should I wait until PCC is done and upload documents and pay the fee ?
> 
> Please advise


You can pay the visa fee and upload your PCC and medicals later on. I uploaded mine about a week after I lodged and paid for my visa.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Maya189 said:


> Hi guys, Please help. What is form 1221? I only can see form 80 in my REQUIRED documents list. I am applying within Australia. Is that the reason I didn't get form 1221? Or does everyone needs to fill 1221 as well?
> Thanks!!


Form 1221 is not compulsory. I only uploaded Form 80.


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> You can pay the visa fee and upload your PCC and medicals later on. I uploaded mine about a week after I lodged and paid for my visa.




Thank you . Does it have an impact on time if paid late or case officer assigned ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Are non- pros going to drop to 65 points next round, or will they do a higher ratio of pros like in September? Be interesting to see if they alternate the ratios between months. What do you guys figure?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query. Could any of you please answer.
> Assuming the number of invites will remain as per the last 2 rounds, i am expecting an invite in 11 Nov round.
> ...


You can very well request ACS for a duplicate letter and they would provide you. I got mine in 2010, so requested through mail for duplicate letter on 12Feb2018 and got it on 02Mar2018 and they had committed 2-3 weeks. 

EA mentioned that there is no expiry of the assessment, but a 3 years validity, post which we need to get a duplicate letter. 

I had to pay the fees to get this duplicate letter. 

The timeline and cost might vary with ACS, I guess.

Hope this helps

Best Regards, 
Maharajan


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

jagan.skumar said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > You can pay the visa fee and upload your PCC and medicals later on. I uploaded mine about a week after I lodged and paid for my visa.
> ...


Your visa won't be lodged until you pay the fee so you should do that as soon as possible. What I meant is that I uploaded my PCC and medicals a week later. You should have all documents uploaded within a few weeks of lodging to avoid CO contact to request them, as that would usually delay your grant by several months. 
I would make sure to have everything uploaded no more than three weeks after lodging the visa to be on the safe side, even though you might not be allocated a CO for several weeks longer.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

kiwifruit said:


> Your visa won't be lodged until you pay the fee so you should do that as soon as possible. What I meant is that I uploaded my PCC and medicals a week later. You should have all documents uploaded within a few weeks of lodging to avoid CO contact to request them, as that would usually delay your grant by several months.
> I would make sure to have everything uploaded no more than three weeks after lodging the visa to be on the safe side, even though you might not be allocated a CO for several weeks longer.


but the pcc validity sometimes it is three month only? what will be the case here if it took the co more than 3 month to check the application?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

mike129 said:


> but the pcc validity sometimes it is three month only? what will be the case here if it took the co more than 3 month to check the application?


Regardless of what the PCC might say they are considered valid for a year for visa purposes.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Regardless of what the PCC might say they are considered valid for a year for visa purposes.




Is it true that PCC is valid for more than one year if applicant hasn't gone back to the country of PCC since PCC was issued?? 
I had made my overseas PCC of india, as I am Nepalese citizen, around in April 2017. It has already crossed 1 year since it was issued. However, MARA agent said that it is still valid as I haven't made another entry after issuing PCC. 

Don't know whether it's true or not.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Your visa won't be lodged until you pay the fee so you should do that as soon as possible. What I meant is that I uploaded my PCC and medicals a week later. You should have all documents uploaded within a few weeks of lodging to avoid CO contact to request them, as that would usually delay your grant by several months.
> I would make sure to have everything uploaded no more than three weeks after lodging the visa to be on the safe side, even though you might not be allocated a CO for several weeks longer.




Hi ,
I completed the forms and the system mentioned that upload all your documents and pay in the next submit button. They also mentioned without submitting the documents if you pay need to provide reasons for the same .

I would like to know is there any changes in the current system ?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi ,
> I completed the forms and the system mentioned that upload all your documents and pay in the next submit button. They also mentioned without submitting the documents if you pay need to provide reasons for the same .
> 
> I would like to know is there any changes in the current system ?.


If you are missing a PCC you can put "PCC has been requested but not received yet".
Medicals do not need to be done before visa lodge so they shouldn't appear in the required list. You shouldn't be missing any other documents at this stage. Did you leave any of the required documents category empty? I know some people who are not claiming points for work experience had that message because they didn't submit proof of work experience but just provided the reason and the system accepted it.


----------



## itsvijay (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello Members,

Hope all doing good. I received my ITA invitation in this months round and yet to lodge the visa. However, I have few queries as below I am wondering if somebody can help replying,

1.Can we save the application filling all details before paying the visa fees and submitting? 
I want to lodge the visa after some more days as I am waiting for my PCC from different countries to reach me.

2.As we are aware that there might be changes to visa process in coming week where they want the new migrants to move to regional areas during their initial time, does it bring some risk on my delaying the visa submit ? Can I get affected if they come with some new rule before I submit the visa?

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay

My Details:
Code :261313
189 Points :75
DoE:23rd Sep


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Scenario:

1) I lodged EOI on 01/05/2017 and since then I have changed my job (company) twice but, the job is relevant to my job code.

2) My Passport has also been reissued due to expiry in September 2018. I have got a new passport and number has been changed.

3) As per ACS result, my work experience has been counted from January 2014, and I will get extra five points in January 2019.


Now Kindly guide me through below.

Q1- Do I need to apply for ACS again due to job change twice and when should I apply? 
Q2- Where can I change my old passport details. 
Q3- Is there any invite possibility with Victoria with 60+5 points of 65+5 points?


=============================================
Code: 263111
ACS Outcome: Positive with 3 yrs experience
ACS Date: 17 March 2017
PTE: 10 Points
Visa 189: 60 
Visa 190 NSW: 60+5


----------



## Vvvs (Oct 12, 2018)

I submitted my EOI Oct12th for non pro rata 262112 for 65+5 points with 20 PTE and EXP 15 for 190 NSW VIC and 65 for 189... what's the scope ? Is there any chance for 189 with 65 points for 262112 security specialist pte20


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

*ACS expiry & renewal*

Hi Expats,

I am currently in a confused state. Could you please help.

I filed EOI with 70 points (including 5 partner points) on 16 March 2018.

However, my partner ACS got expired on* 07 July 2018*. I have applied for new ACS on 12 June got the skill assessment result on *27 July 2018.
*
I have updated the new ACS details in my EOI as well.

Now, the question i have is, there was a period of 20 days (between 07 July & 27 July) where my partner ACS was in expired status. Will that be a problem? Please help.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

mahaindia said:


> charan0488 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


-Duplicate letter will work or it needs to re-assess?
-is there any difference between taking a duplicate letter and re-new the assessment?

For example, my EA assessment letter was on Nov, 2014 and it has already gone 3 years over. 

Now will I collect a duplicate copy of the previous one by paying $108 or I have to re-assess/renew? 

In earlier letter, my experience was mentioned more than 8 years. So, no need of add more experience, and I am also working at the same dept of same company... Please suggest...


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello experts,

Could 65 pointers NON-prorata expect an invite next round? What do you think guys? Thanks!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Vvvs said:


> I submitted my EOI Oct12th for non pro rata 262112 for 65+5 points with 20 PTE and EXP 15 for 190 NSW VIC and 65 for 189... what's the scope ? Is there any chance for 189 with 65 points for 262112 security specialist pte20


Seems to be close to 2019 June with 65.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

charan0488 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am currently in a confused state. Could you please help.
> 
> ...


It will be ok unless u overclaim points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Randynineohone said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Could 65 pointers NON-prorata expect an invite next round? What do you think guys? Thanks!


65 pointers may get an invite in Jan or Feb 2019.


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 65 pointers may get an invite in Jan or Feb 2019.


Thanks for your response!


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Do we have the sc189 thread for Novemeber ?
Kindly share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Do we have the sc189 thread for Novemeber ?
> Kindly share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




==> 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 <==
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1464122&share_type=t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> -Duplicate letter will work or it needs to re-assess?
> -is there any difference between taking a duplicate letter and re-new the assessment?
> 
> For example, my EA assessment letter was on Nov, 2014 and it has already gone 3 years over.
> ...


If there are no changes to your assessment in 2014 and now, then duplicate letter does not require reassessment, if you think there will be changes then you might have to go for reassessment. 

You have to pay $108 for duplicate letter, but EA do not have an option for paying only for duplicate letter, so I had to pay 765$ which is the cost for assessment and they refunded 657$ after I filed for duplicate letter since I opted only for duplicate letter of my old assessment.

So, to summarize you need to go for renewal or duplicate letter as they call it and no need to go for reassessment.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Do we have the sc189 thread for Novemeber ?
> Kindly share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...4122-189-eoi-invitations-november-2018-a.html


----------



## pavithra5034 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I got my invite for 189 visa after 10 months wait for software engineer ANZSCO code but two weeks back before 189 invite, I have applied my ENS sponsor (186) visa.

I have checked with the migration agents that we can lodge multiple PR applications independently. Could you please let me know what should i give for the below question in FORM 80 for 189 visa as i have submitted my 186

"Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia"

Thanks,
Pavithra


----------



## Sslou (Oct 16, 2018)

Secondary School Teacher - 70 points. DOE 24th of August.
Invited 11 Oct.

I've been lurking this thread for quite a while. I must say you guys are being very helpful!


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Sslou said:


> Secondary School Teacher - 70 points. DOE 24th of August.
> Invited 11 Oct.
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for quite a while. I must say you guys are being very helpful!


Hi Sslou,

Congratulations...!!!

My fiance is also looking forward to apply for secondary school teacher, but as a secondary applicant. I need some help with document preparation. How can I contact you?

Rgds


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

mahaindia said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > -Duplicate letter will work or it needs to re-assess?
> ...


Thank you so much! Your info has removed my confusion.


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

*hi*

Hi all my friends. I am working on my australian dream for ages now. And with my final english test exam i can now send My Eoi with 65 points as a construction project manager. Please if anyone can tell me what is the likelihood for me to get an invitation. I unfortunately can't have any more points 
thanks


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

redato said:


> hi all my friends. I am working on my australian dream for ages now. And with my final english test exam i can now send my eoi with 65 points as a construction project manager. Please if anyone can tell me what is the likelihood for me to get an invitation. I unfortunately can't have any more points
> thanks


its all luck that matters. 65 pointers may get invite but backlog is too much. No harm in trying. Im in same boat and am hopeful.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,

For 261313:
Points bifurcation:
Age : 30
Pte : 20
Exp in Aus - 5
Exp outside Aus - 5
Qualification : 15

Total : 75

On 21/10/2018, applied for 189 and 190(nsw) on one EOI.

Can someone please confirm below:
1. My chances of getting invite.
2. Probability of getting nsw state nomination 5 points?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For 261313:
> Points bifurcation:
> ...



Current cutoff for 189 and 261313 is 70 points and surely you will get an invite in the next round with 75 score. If I were you, I would withdraw 190 and start preparing the docs.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks for the answer, Ajay!
I thought 5 points for 190 can help me with gaining secure position in Nsw as im currently working here. Could you please answer why you want me to withdraw 190?
Thanks a lot!!

Sumit


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> ajay_ghale said:
> 
> 
> > sumitindia said:
> ...


 can anyone else please reply. Thanks!!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sumitindia said:


> Thanks for the answer, Ajay!
> I thought 5 points for 190 can help me with gaining secure position in Nsw as im currently working here. Could you please answer why you want me to withdraw 190?
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Sumit




Since you are expected to get 189 invite on 11th Nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

*Waiting on Invitation*

Dear All

I logged the EOI on the 05th of September 2017.

Points: 65

Software Engineer: 261313

Do you know how long may it take?

Thank you


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

*hi*

hi guys,
could anyone tells me -regarding to their information on invitation rounds- why they haven't granted 189 visas to any construction project manager with 65 points since ages? whereas the occupations ceiling say that they granted only 35 visas out of 5000 remaining seats.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

redato said:


> hi guys,
> could anyone tells me -regarding to their information on invitation rounds- why they haven't granted 189 visas to any construction project manager with 65 points since ages? whereas the occupations ceiling say that they granted only 35 visas out of 5000 remaining seats.


Need 70 for a non-prorata invitation at the moment


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

does anyone know if DOHA has other criteria they use that we are not aware of for inviting people, like your country of origin or your occupation, instead of these points?


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Mr*

Hi Guys,

I have filed EOI on 18-03-2018 with 60 points (including 5 points of spouse). Now i have given PTE and got the desired score in it and my EOI score will jump to 70 points (including 5 points of spouse). I am planning to re-submit EOI by November. But need to know following things:

1) When i applied EOI on 18-03-2018 , i dnt have child but now i have one , So i have to update my child details in the re-submitted EOI? Does it have any impact on EOI?

2) My wife english test will be expiring in January 2019 (2 years will be completed). My EOI score will be reduced once her english test expire .Right? So she should give test again and i should re-submit EOI after her new score OR i can get invite before 2019 January with 70 points in industrial/mechanical engineering? 

3) Once i re-submitted EOI with 70 points, my EOI will be treated as last in queue or it will be treated from the same DOE i.e on 18-03-2018?

I am actually confused that either i submit my EOI with 70 points and child addition OR i should wait for my wife english test again and then file a complete case. If you guys can predict basis on your experience and past trends of invite for 70 pointers (industrial engieers) i can take decision easily. IF i get invite in next 2 months then expiry of english test of my wife will not matter right?

Need suggestions and chances for me to get invite with aforementioned scenarios.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

1. No Impact
2. PTE score valid for 3 years.
3. last in the queue of 70 pointers on the date you apply.
4. Please go ahead and update EOI, as mentioned English score are valid for 3 years as per DIBP.

All the Best


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Can anybody explain the below post (originally posted by Iscah) in more detail and it's implications on the 189 invites?

New Zealand 189 visas for the 2017/2018 program year
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a document from DoHA showing how many of NZ citizens applied for or were granted a 189 visa in 2017/2018.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Acces...t-released.pdf

This is important as the previous minister counted this as part of the 189 visa program. And so it reduced how many could be granted to points test applicants in that category.

11614 - applied (including family members)
4820 - were granted.

There is likely to be a very low refusal rate and so this balance of 6794 is likely to take places from the 189 program this program year. Plus any additional applicants (which will be a low number) this year.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

redato said:


> does anyone know if DOHA has other criteria they use that we are not aware of for inviting people, like your country of origin or your occupation, instead of these points?


only yr occupation matters.
Pro rata and non pro rata.


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my application and wanna do medical immediately,
however my agent insisted that the HAP ID will be generated by the CO (which I know it's not true. some of my friends managed to do it through immiaccount)

Could anyone confirm that in fact we can do medical prior to CO contact, and perhaps can give me some step by steps (how to generate HAP ID/emedical, etc) so i can forward to my agent?

Also, I have Singapore PCC from 2014 with no expiration date and haven't lived in Singapore since. Is that gonna be okay? My agent can't guarantee as well but she says I can always apply for a new one when the CO ask. That's gonna delay my application for sure, but Singapore PCC require letterhead from DOHA. So I dunno what to do.

Thanks


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my application and wanna do medical immediately,
> however my agent insisted that the HAP ID will be generated by the CO (which I know it's not true. some of my friends managed to do it through immiaccount)
> ...


You can generate the HAP ID before the CO contact and do the medicals. I have lodged the application on Oct 11th and on 12th generated the HAP ID through Immiaccount and did my medicals last week. So you need not wait till CO.

Since you have the invitation letter you can do your Singapore PCC i guess with that.

Regards


----------



## mrinalneo88 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Need suggestions regarding dependent PCC. I have not yet received the invitation but I have some doubts regarding the Dependent pcc. Firstly do we need to submit PCC for dependent during lodging of visa?

My spouse had stayed in Singapore more than 12 months, and when we requested for the PCC from Singapore authority providing the EOI as a document of proof, they rejected to provide the PCC for my spouse stating that the EOI does not have my spouse's name anywhere in the application.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

amit2611 said:


> 1. No Impact
> 2. PTE score valid for 3 years.
> 3. last in the queue of 70 pointers on the date you apply.
> 4. Please go ahead and update EOI, as mentioned English score are valid for 3 years as per DIBP.
> ...


Hi ,

Thanks alot for you guidance.

My wife has given IELTS not PTE in jan 2017. IELTS is also valid for 3 years? 

I am unable to find this on DIBP. Can you share link here with this particular info that all english test are valid for 3 years. 

Thanks again


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

mrinalneo88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need suggestions regarding dependent PCC. I have not yet received the invitation but I have some doubts regarding the Dependent pcc. Firstly do we need to submit PCC for dependent during lodging of visa?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Ideally yes dependents above 18yrs require a PCC along with your Visa application. Once you get the invitation then you can apply for your spouse PCC. Even the invitation letter have only your name in it but then you can show them he is your dependent in the visa application and get the PCC.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi 
Can we do spouse pcc , before we get the invitation? Suggestions pls..


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nov round you will get. 99% chances.
Good Luck!



sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For 261313:
> Points bifurcation:
> ...


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello,

Regarding form 80:
I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?

TIA


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding form 80:
> I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?
> ...


It says address history of last 10 years, it cannot harm you in anyways possible.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear All,

I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates. 
Someone please help and advise what should we upload? What to write in statutory declaration to state that why can't we give birth certificate. 
Would really appreciate a detailed reply if anyone of you can help. Many thanks.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

_
"Provide one of the following:

1) a birth certificate showing the names of both parents:
2) identification pages of a family book showing the names of both parents
3) identification pages of an identification document issued by the government
4) identification pages of a court-issued document that proves your identity
5) identification pages of a family census register"_

Why cant one of 2 to 5 be submitted instead?





twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates.
> Someone please help and advise what should we upload? What to write in statutory declaration to state that why can't we give birth certificate.
> ...


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi
> Can we do spouse pcc , before we get the invitation? Suggestions pls..


Yes you can get the PCC done anytime .
But be sure that you have high chances of getting the invite in next round , if this is the case get PCC done else wait till you are sure of the invite .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates.
> Someone please help and advise what should we upload? What to write in statutory declaration to state that why can't we give birth certificate.
> ...


Yes ,
People have got Grant by attaching 10th certificate instead of BC .
Attach a national ID too which has the same dob .
Be sure all the don matches with that in the passport 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

mrinalneo88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need suggestions regarding dependent PCC. I have not yet received the invitation but I have some doubts regarding the Dependent pcc. Firstly do we need to submit PCC for dependent during lodging of visa?
> 
> ...


Hi ,
EOI will not have your spouse name mentioned . It will just ask do you have a partner in future application.

You will need PCC for all applicants in your application above 16yrs of age.

I am not sure of applying for PCC for Singapore . There are few who have done it . They might be able to help you .
If Singapore needs partner name in the application then you need to wait till you lodge the Visa where you r partner name will be in the visa application. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Santhosh,
I don't hold an an Australian degree. Do I still need to submit the below documents to support my foreign degree when I lodge the visa application? 

course transcripts
a completion letter from the educational institution that shows:
the dates the course began and ended
the date the course requirements were met
the location of the campus where you studied
whether study involved any distance learning
whether the study was full-time or part-time
the language in which instruction was given
if credit was granted, specify if it was granted for a course that also meets the Australian study requirement.




bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi ,
> EOI will not have your spouse name mentioned . It will just ask do you have a partner in future application.
> 
> You will need PCC for all applicants in your application above 16yrs of age.
> ...


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

*USA PCC Process*

Hi Guys.. I have recently joined expat forum. I recently updated my credentials with which my score bumped up to 75. My queries hope you would clarify

1) Hope it is not too ambitious to anticipate an Invitation in next couple of rounds.
2) Next I was looking for the process to collate the documents needed if I get the ITA. My question is on the PCC process. For USA PCC, I know it has to be received from both FBI and state where you stay >= 3 months. I could gather the process for FBI PCC but not respective state one. Can anyone help me with the state specific process?


----------



## vabhs192003 (Jul 28, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys.. I have recently joined expat forum. I recently updated my credentials with which my score bumped up to 75. My queries hope you would clarify
> 
> 1) Hope it is not too ambitious to anticipate an Invitation in next couple of rounds.
> 2) Next I was looking for the process to collate the documents needed if I get the ITA. My question is on the PCC process. For USA PCC, I know it has to be received from both FBI and state where you stay >= 3 months. I could gather the process for FBI PCC but not respective state one. Can anyone help me with the state specific process?


What is your skill? It mostly depends on that. If you have 2613x or any of the other pro-skills, expect an invite in the next round. :amen: Definitely start collating your documents.  I do not have so much to share on your PCC query. :tsk:


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes I am applying under 261311.

Thanks



vabhs192003 said:


> What is your skill? It mostly depends on that. If you have 2613x or any of the other pro-skills, expect an invite in the next round. :amen: Definitely start collating your documents.  I do not have so much to share on your PCC query. :tsk:


----------



## redato (Jan 8, 2018)

Can someone explain me this statement from DIBP website. Thank you

Travel to and from Australia for five years
You can travel to and from Australia for five years from the date this visa is granted. After this time you will need a Resident Return visa (RRV) to enter Australia as a permanent resident.


----------



## aydinmagic (Oct 26, 2018)

*Skilled Employment*

Hi All

Considering my skilled employment documents are as described in Engineers Australia website,

Can someone please tell if I need to get skilled employment assessment from EA?

Or, am I allowed lodging my documents directly to DHA?

Electrical Engineer, visa 189,

Skilled employment, 3 years out of AU, 1 year in AU.

Thank you, answers much appreciated.


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have a question regarding the Form 80 which I’m filling in for my 189 application. When I filled in a Form 80 for my current 485 temp graduate visa, I accidentally missed out some details in my travel history and addresses (I thought an old passport was no longer accessible but found it later, and I missed out my old undergrad student hostel address in my home country), but I got that visa anyway.

So the question is: now that I’m filling in a new Form 80, would it be wise to include this info that I did not include in the last Form 80? I asked a migration agent about this and he claimed that since the Form 80 was not even a requirement for my 485 visa, there is no reason my CO would cross check the forms, and even if he/she did it wasn’t crucial information anyway. But what do the experts here think?


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks Santhosh..hopefully I should get my invite..non-pro rata(70 points)..sept 5 Eoi..


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi my eoi - Feb 8 2018 with 70 points
When can I expect my invite ?

Also latest news is that newzealand pathway visa will be counted in 190,000 and more preference will be given to people who are already staying in Australia. 

How this will affect the number of invite ?.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ramanan42 said:


> Hi my eoi - Feb 8 2018 with 70 points
> When can I expect my invite ?
> 
> Also latest news is that newzealand pathway visa will be counted in 190,000 and *more preference will be given to people who are already staying in Australia. *
> ...


Where did you get this info.. Can you please share the source?


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parliament/Parliamentary_Departments/Parliamentary_Library/pubs/rp/BudgetReview201819/Immigration

This is an official statement.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have 75 points software engineer , today submitted the EOI, when can i expect the invitation ?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 75 points software engineer , today submitted the EOI, when can i expect the invitation ?


There is no backlog, everyone has been invited, so you'll get an invite in the next invitation round, on Nov 11th, 2018. :fingerscrossed:

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

Start preparing your documents.


----------



## JD DB (Apr 21, 2017)

When can I expect an invite.

Code - 263111
EOI Submission- 25th March 2017 65 points for 189
EOI updated - 1st June 2018 70 points for 189 (due to work experience)

Please share your inputs. Hoping to get the invite in November round


----------



## Husszain_rajkotwala (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi.
Hussain here. I am a software engineer.
I have first applied EOI on may 2018 with 65 points. 
Now. On 20oct 2018 again filled EOI with 70points including spouse points.
Can anyone tell when can j expect invitation?.

Also on 17jan il b turning 33years so will that have an impact on my points.?
Will I loose 5points in age?.

Please Simone replied.
I am waiting since a very long time now. 

Thanks 
Hussain.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Husszain_rajkotwala said:


> Hi.
> Hussain here. I am a software engineer.
> I have first applied EOI on may 2018 with 65 points.
> Now. On 20oct 2018 again filled EOI with 70points including spouse points.
> ...


Hi Hussain,

As per ISCAH's estimate, its going to take more than 4 months, and I personally assume you'll not get it before July 2019, because after 2-3 more months, they number of Invitations will come down to 1000 per month, so the backlog is going to grow.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

You'll lose 5 points in Jan due to your age, which means you'll be in 65 points category, and it's going to take forever then. So, the best bet is, increasing points in PTE, whats your PTE score? Are you getting 10 pts or 20 pts from PTE?

If 10 pts, I'd work smart and hard, do whatever it takes to get 79+ in each and get 20 pts in PTE, you'll be in a much better shape then.

Also, apply for 190 Regional sponsorship, but in that case as well, I've seen people saying that, candidates who have 20 pts from PTE are given preference.


----------



## Nomad82 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi everyone 

EOI submitted on17/10/2018 with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190,When can I expect invite?

Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Nomad82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> EOI submitted on17/10/2018 with 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190,When can I expect invite?
> 
> Thanks


What's the ANZSCO Code? Can you please add timelines and details, in your signature, as you see mine? To do that, scroll up in the page, click on User CP (next to Advertise) -> in the page that opens, on the left, click on Edit Signature, and add your details.

If you're from 2613, 2631, 2334, 2335, or other Non Pro Rata, you'll get it in the next round, Nov 11th, 2018.

Check this out.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Nomad82 (Oct 17, 2018)

*==&; 189 EOI Invitations for October 2018 &lt;==*

Thanks for responding, the ANZSCO code is 261111 and I have submitted the EOI on 17/11/2018 . Apologise for Typo in the intial post .


----------



## JD DB (Apr 21, 2017)

When can I expect an invite.
Code - 263111 EOI Submission- 25th March 2017 65 points for 189 EOI updated - 1st June 2018 70 points for 189 (due to work experience) Please share your inputs. Hoping to get the invite in November round


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

JD DB said:


> When can I expect an invite.
> Code - 263111 EOI Submission- 25th March 2017 65 points for 189 EOI updated - 1st June 2018 70 points for 189 (due to work experience) Please share your inputs. Hoping to get the invite in November round


Yes, Buddy. You could expect it in the next round if invite numbers remain the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Forum members,
I am a Construction Project Manager with 75 Points. Filed my EOI a week back. Expected timelines for Visa Invite?


----------



## Toobajav (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello I have applied in sep with 75 points for 189 class by when should I expect the answer.
And so far I haven't got to know what was the result in October. Please share


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

How much time does it take for visa grant after paying visa fees and uploading all the documents?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> How much time does it take for visa grant after paying visa fees and uploading all the documents?


Check this out

Global visa and citizenship processing times
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Processing times vary
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...s/supporting/Pages/processing-times-vary.aspx

May be 9-12 months!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Forum members,
> I am a Construction Project Manager with 75 Points. Filed my EOI a week back. Expected timelines for Visa Invite?


Hi,

What's your ANZSCO Code? Please take a look at this.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Nomad82 said:


> Thanks for responding, the ANZSCO code is 261111 and I have submitted the EOI on 17/11/2018 . Apologise for Typo in the intial post .


Take it easy, you made a typo again with your EOI date here, 17/11/2018, but I got the correct EOI from your previous post, 17/10/2018.

So, as per ISCAH's prediction, you can expect and invite in 2 months! In the below page, if you look at the row for 2611 ICT Business Analysts, and the column for EOI Lodged today 11th Oct 2018, you'll see that for 75 points, it says 2 months.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

Start preparing your documents! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Toobajav (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello I have applied in sep 2018 with 70 points for 189 class. 
Also applied in state sponsorship with 75 points.
By when should I expect the result. 
Looking forward for expert opinion. 
Thanks


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Toobajav said:


> Hello I have applied in sep 2018 with 70 points for 189 class.
> Also applied in state sponsorship with 75 points.
> By when should I expect the result.
> Looking forward for expert opinion.
> Thanks


What's your ANZSCO code?

Checkout ISCAH's prediction
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, I hope that all of you are doing well. Please, could somebody open a new thread for November round? As I am new here, I do not know how to create a new thread and share this link here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Hi everyone, I hope that all of you are doing well. Please, could somebody open a new thread for November round? As I am new here, I do not know how to create a new thread and share this link here. Thanks in advance.


One has already been opened.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

My agent is uploading 10th std certificate showing DOB and also School Leaving Certificate.

It will work. Dont worry.



twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates.
> Someone please help and advise what should we upload? What to write in statutory declaration to state that why can't we give birth certificate.
> ...


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have lodged my 189 visa. Where can we do medicals in Hyderabad. Can someone help me with medical centers in this regard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sundeep_Mago (Oct 29, 2018)

What is the name of that forum.


pcdfrost said:


> One has already been opened.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Sundeep_Mago said:


> What is the name of that forum.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


==> 189 EOI Invitations for November 2018 <==


----------



## Sundeep_Mago (Oct 29, 2018)

I tried to search for it, but no group by this name.is coming up.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Sundeep_Mago said:


> I tried to search for it, but no group by this name.is coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...2-189-eoi-invitations-november-2018-a-19.html


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi, I have to make my visa fees payment . How to do that? I approached hdfc and icici bank for forex card but they need a stamped visa copy. I tried showing them the invite letter after EOI but they rejected my request that the forex card is issued inly if you have a valid visa and travelling documents. Can anyone help me in this regard?


----------



## Nivash1019 (May 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, does My husband need to do the English test for 189 visa of he is a dependent with no qualification?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Nivash1019 said:


> Hi everyone, does My husband need to do the English test for 189 visa of he is a dependent with no qualification?


Yes, if he doesn't have any qualification. He needs to write PTE-A and score 30 in each module OR you'll have to pay an additional amount of UAD 4800 (don't know the exact numbers).

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi, 

What is the fees for medical test in Delhi for Australia PR 189?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi, I have to make my visa fees payment . How to do that? I approached hdfc and icici bank for forex card but they need a stamped visa copy. I tried showing them the invite letter after EOI but they rejected my request that the forex card is issued inly if you have a valid visa and travelling documents. Can anyone help me in this regard?





urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the fees for medical test in Delhi for Australia PR 189?


Try asking here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

Should be 4500 INR



urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the fees for medical test in Delhi for Australia PR 189?


----------



## Nadine1986 (Oct 20, 2018)

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi, I have to make my visa fees payment . How to do that? I approached hdfc and icici bank for forex card but they need a stamped visa copy. I tried showing them the invite letter after EOI but they rejected my request that the forex card is issued inly if you have a valid visa and travelling documents. Can anyone help me in this regard?


Use the credit card.


----------



## sarson (Feb 15, 2018)

Upgrade your card to a higher card. Like HDFC platinum debit card (international limit can be increased to 3.5Lakh) or any other banks card with higher limit.


----------



## sarson (Feb 15, 2018)

Did anyone who lodged their 189 visa in Nov/Dec 2018 heard any reply?


----------

